# Ahb Articles: Australias Biggest Brew Day 2009



## Katherine (12/5/09)

This is the discussion topic for article: Australias Biggest Brew Day 2009


----------



## Sammus (12/5/09)

> There will be a $300.00 gift voucher from your choice of AHB site sponsor for the biggest collection of sponsorship monies over the weekend.
> <snip>
> Prize: $150 Gift Voucher for the most sponsorship raised and deposited.



:blink: 


I'm happy to see the RSPCA on there - and the others too of course, wasn't expecting rspca though. I thought the kids one was a no go? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (29/6/09)

Just to let everyone know that the Australia's Biggest Brew Day threads have be consolidated you will now find it in the ARTICLES along with a discussion topic.

The original thread has being closed. Thank you AndrewQLD for all your help in doing that for me. 

Im looking into a fundraiser collection agency now, when I find out the details I will put a link on the ARTICLE.

Sorry for the confusion.


----------



## PistolPatch (29/6/09)

Good job Katie and Andrew :icon_cheers: 

I will subscribe to this thread now to keep updated so keep us posted unless you get busy making a new dress for your TV appearance.


----------



## Bribie G (29/6/09)

Katie, when transferring the topic to an article it looks like you have wiped out the latest list of members and contributions, most are now back to the 'default' five bucks. My contribution has been wiped 

Pls investigate

Michael


----------



## Katherine (30/6/09)

Bribie I have pm you....


Cubbie


> Yeah your first post covers most, maybe you can copy and paste that into a new thread or wiki with the details of who the charities are etc



That has being done... Cheers

Haysie


> I sort of found the "new" thread. I still cant cant find whom the charities are.



They are now on the new thread.... RSPCA and The National Breast Cancer Foundation, I am in the proceed of building two web pages with Every Day Hero (thank you Patch for the suggestion)... Which means participants then can contribute to either one. They hold the money and dispurse it to the charities. 
I WILL POST THE LINK WHEN I COMPLETE THE TASK....

Thanks Patch for your suggestions, I appreciate it!

Katie


----------



## Katherine (30/6/09)

As I had problems with the share (spreedsheet) I think some peoples information on the register may have being lost. Can people please check the register and update! Thank you. And once again sorry for the confusion.


----------



## Katherine (1/7/09)

Can participants please start updating the sheet, only 24 days to the weekend starts. 

It would take me for ever to pm everybody...


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

BUMP


----------



## Katherine (2/7/09)

I have set up a charity web page through every day hero... so every body will be able to see the process of the donations. I am in the process of building one for RSPCA.


----------



## PistolPatch (6/7/09)

Katie said:


> Can participants please start updating the sheet, only 24 days to the weekend starts.
> 
> It would take me for ever to pm everybody...



Morning Katie  

Have been trying to update my figures but haven't had any luck (same happens with other AHB registers unfortunateley.) Would it be OK to post my figures up here and get you to update them for me?

Keep up the good work. Easy to find the right threads now.

Donya! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (6/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Morning Katie
> 
> Have been trying to update my figures but haven't had any luck (same happens with other AHB registers unfortunateley.) Would it be OK to post my figures up here and get you to update them for me?
> 
> ...




Yeah its look okay for me.... That would be no problem at all. And thank you PP for responding. At the moment its looking like the smallest brew day


----------



## Leigh (6/7/09)

I'll sign up Katie if I can design/decide on a brew and source all of the ingredients...having trouble getting some amarillo atm, so not sure if other ingredients will all be available when I get around to going shopping.


----------



## jbumpstead (6/7/09)

OT I know but:


Leigh said:


> FACT: 100% of non-beer drinkers die!



Cheers to that!


----------



## Katherine (6/7/09)

Leigh said:


> I'll sign up Katie if I can design/decide on a brew and source all of the ingredients...having trouble getting some amarillo atm, so not sure if other ingredients will all be available when I get around to going shopping.




Put your name down then....

come on theres more hops in the world then amarillo. Im guessing you want to do that famous golden ale... I have one ready to keg very soon!


----------



## PistolPatch (6/7/09)

Katie said:


> Yeah its look okay for me.... That would be no problem at all. And thank you PP for responding. At the moment its looking like the smallest brew day



Don't you worry about that! The worst that can happen is a nice bunch of brewers have fun and raise a bit of cash. Sounds cool to me.

And look Leigh's in now too :super: Grab some Galaxy Leigh. That's what I use when I run out of Amarillo. Tops! Good one to keep on board and use as a bittering hop as well due to its high AA rating. And, it's Australian!


----------



## Katherine (6/7/09)

Tho galaxy does not taste anything like amarillo... I do like galaxy is yummy! Ive got so much amarillo and galaxy its silly. Leigh you wouldnt have any Simcoe would you... we could do a swap! Cant get in WA and my Ive frozen my credit card in a glass of water! Im not safe with them!


----------



## Katherine (6/7/09)

PP are you going to send me those figures??? Anyhow Im leaving work now! I will update it tommorow...

katie


----------



## PistolPatch (6/7/09)

1. Will post my figures tomorrow as I just had to make a change.

2. I get passionfruit in both Amarillo and Galaxy.

3. Don't you worry Katie, this BBD is going to take right off once people know the mystery prize is a laminated A3 of LloydieP brewing pics. Here are three I stole...

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/uplo...76071_thumb.jpg
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/uplo...76451_thumb.jpg
http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/uplo...76165_thumb.jpg


----------



## LLoyd (6/7/09)

This is Katie on Lloydies log in....

I get stonefruit flavour from Amarillo... Galaxy and Nelson combine for me... passionfruit... yummy


----------



## Katherine (8/7/09)

PP still waiting


----------



## PistolPatch (9/7/09)

Internet probs sorry! I'm going to do single batches now so can you change lts to 92 and I'll chuck in $50 as long as I win the mystery prize


----------



## Katherine (9/7/09)

Patch is that $50.00 per litre?


----------



## PistolPatch (9/7/09)

I'm just going to throw in $50. If I can pick up a few more dollars then I will. If you need a cent per litre figure then I suppose it is 0.54347826086952174 cents per litre.

Was that helpful?


----------



## Katherine (9/7/09)

Anybody involved in this day please let me know you are still participating. ?????


----------



## Supra-Jim (9/7/09)

Hi Katie,

Brendo and I are joining forces for this day and we will hoping to pump about 90ltrs (along with leading a few brewing noobs astray!).

Still finalising a few details of the day and will update the register/list accordingly.

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (9/7/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Brendo and I are joining forces for this day and we will hoping to pump about 90ltrs (along with leading a few brewing noobs astray!).
> 
> ...




That is fantastic.... Thank you for letting me know...


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

I would like to thank Paulwolf, and Eric8 for there help in this event! you to PP!


----------



## muckey (10/7/09)

Still Hoping to get 46 litres done as I need to brew anyway to keep up wih butters' drinking visits h34r:


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

Muckey said:


> Still Hoping to get 46 litres done as I need to brew anyway to keep up wih butters' drinking visits h34r:




Excellent stuff Muckey... thanks for letting me know! What are you brewing?


----------



## muckey (10/7/09)

Katie said:


> Excellent stuff Muckey... thanks for letting me know! What are you brewing?




Just my usual amber to top up stocks :icon_cheers:


----------



## clarkey7 (10/7/09)

Katie said:


> Anybody involved in this day please let me know you are still participating. ?????


Katie,

I'm in and commiting to 44L for the weekend. Probably more if all goes well.

I'm actually teaming up with another AHBer (he hasn't signed up yet so you can bank on some more litres and dollars) to have a couple of rigs going on Sunday.

I reckon, I'll do an Aussie Wheat and an Aussie Sparkling Ale on the Sunday. :icon_chickcheers: 

I may attempt a big beer sometime over the rest of the weekend.

Looking forward to it.

Now - to get the recipes done,

Cheers,

PB


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

Excellent stuff PB....


----------



## petesbrew (10/7/09)

I'm still in, even if it's just a kits n bits. I can at least do a good boil over with that.
Got an APA AG recipe handy though.
Pete


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> I'm still in, even if it's just a kits n bits. I can at least do a good boil over with that.
> Got an APA AG recipe handy though.
> Pete




Excellent news....


----------



## Leigh (10/7/09)

As long as K&B is good, I'll put my name down, and have the K&B as a reserve for if I can't get myself organised for an AG. I plan to fire up the system this weekend to figure out how it works and run a no-grain "blank" AG through it...


----------



## Katherine (10/7/09)

Leigh said:


> As long as K&B is good, I'll put my name down, and have the K&B as a reserve for if I can't get myself organised for an AG. I plan to fire up the system this weekend to figure out how it works and run a no-grain "blank" AG through it...




Excellent stuff... did you want me to put your name down?


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

Sorry Katie for not being too much to you lately... I've hd more than a few issues to deal with ATM. Anyway I'm back on deck and raring to go!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Katherine (11/7/09)

Chappo you have being the best help! But time is ticking... Only two weeks to go! LOL!

Katie


----------



## chappo1970 (11/7/09)

Katie said:


> Chappo you have being the best help! But time is ticking... Only two weeks to go! LOL!
> 
> Katie



I know Darling (Lloydie isn't on line is he?) ONLY 2 Weeks to go! Crossing fingers that we make this a goodun' Huh?

Anyway it would be great to have a few more AHBers Brisbane side put their hands up and come to my brew day.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## manticle (12/7/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Brendo and I are joining forces for this day and we will hoping to pump about 90ltrs (along with leading a few brewing noobs astray!).
> 
> ...



I be one of those brewing noobs. Do I need to register or can I just donate through SJ and Brendo?


----------



## Katherine (13/7/09)

SJ and Brendo top stuff... Manticle are you taking a fermenter home with you??? If so more on the list the better Im thinking.


----------



## Supra-Jim (13/7/09)

He will be, Katie, if he behaves himself and does everything he is told to do!!!!  

(I believe Brendo is organising the 'Mash Tun Biatch' Dunce hat for him to wear h34r: )

Cheers SJ


----------



## Sully (13/7/09)

Katie and gang,

Regrettably I have to bow out of the A.B.B.D. due to moving house that weekend. However I will sponsor Chappo $0.50 p/l for his mammoth 5x double batches for the weekend, which will be equivalent to, if not more, my contribution anyways. 

Cheers

Sully


----------



## muckey (13/7/09)

pity Sully
I think the BABBS membership should help you out that way you could move, brew and drink at the same time :lol:


----------



## Leigh (13/7/09)

Katie said:


> Excellent stuff... did you want me to put your name down?



All done Katie!


----------



## Katherine (13/7/09)

Thats a shame Sully but happy moving...

Excellent stuff Leigh...


----------



## Katherine (14/7/09)

Just to let everybody know that both charity pages have now being set up. So you have a choice of were you put your donations... 

The choices are RSPCA or National Breast Cancer Foundation.

So at the end of the event we will have everything on the register, you pay into EVERYDAY HERO they take a small percentage of the funds for there services. I didnt know how else to set this up with funds going into my bank account which I really didnt want to do due to obvious reasons. 

Does this suit everybody?

You can join the page as a team member so if you require the password do do so please PM and I will forward them to you.

Thank you...

Its only two weeks away! 

Ive have decided to brew a double batch on Saturday which will be a hopburst of Nelson, Amarillo and Galaxy.... Lloydie will have to decide the double for Sunday.


----------



## paulwolf350 (14/7/09)

I am still in, looking to do 100lts for the weekend, gonna do a scottish 60, an amaerican wheat, and my blue eyed blonde for starters, and a lager of some type, not sure yet


Paul


----------



## Katherine (14/7/09)

Excellent stuff....

whats the blue part of the blonde?


----------



## paulwolf350 (14/7/09)

Katie said:


> Excellent stuff....
> 
> whats the blue part of the blonde?




blue eye is a type of corn, the recipe has maize in it

Paul


----------



## pants (15/7/09)

My preparations for Australia's Biggest Brew Day are coming along... 

I'm planning to brew a 50 litre batch of JZ's Robust Porter on my new (as yet unfinished) BIAB rig. There's nothing like a bit of pressure for motivation!


----------



## petesbrew (15/7/09)

I have a raspberry porter recipe in the works at the moment, awaiting saturday night.


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

This fantastic ..... good one pants....


----------



## brendo (15/7/09)

I've updated my entry with expected totals... 92l, 287g of hops and 19kg of grain.

Have roped in a few noobs, so it should be a good - but long day.

Working on sponsorship Katie... so hopefully we can pump a few $$ in too...

Top work on getting this organised guys!!

Brendo


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

No thank you Brendo its all the participants that make it happen....


Even if its half successful this year its still money for a good cause!!


----------



## cdbrown (15/7/09)

Is the brew day no longer an AG only affair? Does it count if I were to make up some brews on the day and put them into cubes for later use?


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> Is the brew day no longer an AG only affair? Does it count if I were to make up some brews on the day and put them into cubes for later use?




Go for it...


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/7/09)

Brew day is open to all who want to brew, regardless of how they do it. 

I believe Chappo is running a session on how to use a can opener and a can of farmland lager h34r: 

I can't see why cubbing won't be acceptable. As far as i know its the best way to get as much brewed as quickly as possible, and also convenient for those who want to take home some wort from a demo brew day.

Also Katie, Brendo has done a stellar job so far in preparing for the brew day, I'm starting to feel like i might be relegated to assistant mash tun bitch if i'm not careful!! (he has spreadsheets, checklists, timetables and i believe is organising a megaphone to shout orders at people  )

Cheers SJ


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


Here is the latest copy of stat's....


----------



## muckey (15/7/09)

Supra-Jim said:


> I believe Chappo is running a session on how to use a can opener and a can of farmland lager h34r:



Will he also have signed copies of his new book "brewing with sea water"  h34r:


----------



## cdbrown (15/7/09)

Just trying to see if I can get some people involved and will then work out what to brew for the day. 

I'm sure there will be drinking during the brewing - anyone considered a $1 per pint donation or something like that?


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> Just trying to see if I can get some people involved and will then work out what to brew for the day.
> 
> I'm sure there will be drinking during the brewing - anyone considered a $1 per pint donation or something like that?




Cdbrown... That is a fantastic idea... ummm but be careful on here with that! It maybe a little illegal! Not sure. Im taking a cup around at work and on the day for donations. So If they put a dollar in cup every half and hour KOOL! 

Good work guys...


----------



## cdbrown (15/7/09)

Was the wife's idea - I'm sure it can easily be converted to being a certain rate per L brewed!

Now I better put my name down on the list.


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

With the donations Cdbrown just put the donations after brew day.


----------



## bconnery (15/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> Just trying to see if I can get some people involved and will then work out what to brew for the day.
> 
> I'm sure there will be drinking during the brewing - anyone considered a $1 per pint donation or something like that?



It would be illegal. 
What about a free pint of beer with every $1 donated?


----------



## Supra-Jim (15/7/09)

$1 'penalty payment' for every empty pint glass?

Cheers SJ


----------



## cdbrown (15/7/09)

Katie said:


> With the donations Cdbrown just put the donations after brew day.


No worries Katie - looks like I'll have about 4 or 5 mates around on the Saturday to do some brewing. I better pull my finger out and get some recipes sorted and then purchase the ingredients. Need to find a burner (and I guess a reg) as I can't see me taking over the kitchen stove all day will go down too well and the wok burner on the bbq doesn't quite provide the heat.


----------



## Leigh (15/7/09)

Katie said:


> View attachment 28916
> 
> 
> Here is the latest copy of stat's....



Ooii, what's with making me a sandgroper  h34r:


----------



## Katherine (15/7/09)

whoopsie!


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

Only a week away....... 


What are people brewing...


----------



## cubbie (17/7/09)

I am going to have a crack at DrSmurto Golden Ale. Hopefully get the pizza oven and smoker fired up, just need some people around the place.


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

cubbie said:


> I am going to have a crack at DrSmurto Golden Ale. Hopefully get the pizza oven and smoker fired up, just need some people around the place.




I would but brewing LOL!!!!!! 

Make sure you dont run out of gas like I did lately brewing Dr Golden Ale.... I lost the flavour addition.


----------



## cdbrown (17/7/09)

Fly Blown Belgium, LC Bright Ale, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, Alpha Pale Ale and then hopefully Boh Pils, Landlord. Getting the ingredients for the next 8 brews so it will all depend on the time each one takes. Looking forward to my first AG and jumping in the deep end.


----------



## brendo (17/7/09)

Supra-Jim and I (abley assisted by a few other guys) are going to be knocking out Smurto's TTL and then a Galaxy hopped US Amber Ale (of my own devising).

Brendo


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> Fly Blown Belgium, LC Bright Ale, Dr Smurto's Golden Ale, Alpha Pale Ale and then hopefully Boh Pils, Landlord. Getting the ingredients for the next 8 brews so it will all depend on the time each one takes. Looking forward to my first AG and jumping in the deep end.




Good luck no looking back after that!


----------



## Sammus (17/7/09)

I'm still on katie. Turns out I'll be away that weekend unfortunately, so it will make it difficult  All is not bad though, I will have most of friday, and maybe sunday night if I'm back early. I'm going to go for a back to back (50L) on friday, and hopefully get out the other 25L I committed too that sunday night. Heres hoping!


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

Sammus said:


> I'm still on katie. Turns out I'll be away that weekend unfortunately, so it will make it difficult  All is not bad though, I will have most of friday, and maybe sunday night if I'm back early. I'm going to go for a back to back (50L) on friday, and hopefully get out the other 25L I committed too that sunday night. Heres hoping!




Excellent news Sammus....


----------



## eric8 (17/7/09)

If I can't get it done this weekend then i am going to try Muggus Styrian Best Bitter. Have quite a few friend's coming over, so hopefully will get of money from them. If I am lucky I might try and do one on the Sat as well, but I would have to be rather lucky <_<


----------



## Katherine (17/7/09)

I have a challenger/stryian bitter (over bitttered) on tap at the moment. Stryian is unusual though I like it.

Doing a double of a hopburst on Saturday, Cascade, Nelson and Galaxy. Sunday we will do two single batches of not sure yet.


----------



## eric8 (17/7/09)

I have a Saison in the fermenter that was all Styrian as well, looking forward to it.


----------



## Mantis (17/7/09)

Prolly just another amber or pale ale. Can do these puppies in my sleep now.
:icon_chickcheers:


----------



## cdbrown (20/7/09)

Geering up for a big weekend - purchased 6 20L cubes which will get the napisan treatment and then starsan so are ready to go, various fittings and pipe bits to put a tap on the esky (just don't know how to put the pipe in yet as it's just slightly oversized than the hole), a 3-ring burner, gas bottle refill and just over 40kg grain from Nev (hope you didn't get a nose bleed from the milling). Just need to get the swiss voile and some of the hops from Ross and all should be ready to go.


----------



## Katherine (20/7/09)

Excellent stuff cdbrown it is a big day for you... first biab and all! work well under pressure i see. 

We are doing a double on Saturday and looks like Sunday we are doing 2 double batches at PP's house. First lager for us! 

Ive collected $60.00 so far from people at work!


----------



## thunderchild (20/7/09)

I am a late entrant, Have secured a leave pass while the girls are out going to a Pink Concert so me and my trusty 4YO apprentice are going to knock over two in a day!!!

yay!


----------



## Katherine (20/7/09)

Anyone for QLD... excellent stuff


----------



## Katherine (20/7/09)

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


just an update


----------



## manticle (20/7/09)

I did ask something simialar in the old thread so I apologise.

However I'm not quite sure what to put on the spreadsheet.

I'm not hosting a brewday but I'm assisting Brendo and Supra-Jim with theirs. I'll be aiming to donate $50 (more if I can afford it). I'm assuming I give that to them on the day?

My name is manticle and I like beer.


----------



## PistolPatch (21/7/09)

Good on you manticle - bloody good of you!!!

I'm not sure how your sort of donation is going to be recorded. Maybe when Brendo and Supra-Jim donate on EverydayHero, they can add the names of who contributed and how much. There is a comment section and maybe they can do that there?

I think in this first year, we should all just have fun, acknowledge those who throw in dollars as best as can be such as I have suggested above and then try and make things have a bit more flow next year. Just trying to work out where to post and what threads to run has been a logistical nightmare for these guys especially considering that the articles section of AHB is not working properly for most people.

One thing I am really worried about is that I found out yesterday that the $300 prize money is going to be put up by Katie and Chappo out of their own pocket.

I think this is ridiculous and wouldn't mind a bit of back-up here.

I think these guys have done more than enough and will continue to do so. How about for this year at least, we all just really enjoy the spirit of this event? We just get in, invite people around to our brew day and maybe raise some money? If there are any prizes, they should not be monetary (it is contrary to the aim for a start) they should just be forum trophys.

This prize money thing has never sat well with me. Let's can it now, right from the start in the first year.

If we have people getting involved just to win some prize money, then I don't think we want those sort of people. They add no value. Enthusiastic brewers as we already have here (especially the organisers) couldn't give a damn about a monetary prize but I am sure they would love acknowledgement in the form of some fun or even serious award.

For example, manticle, I would like seeing you get an award for the highest contributor of an attendee of an Australia's Biggest Brew Day event.

See what I mean?

Let's can the prize money idea right now in the first year. I wouldn't even like seeing retailers sponsoring a prize now or in the future and not one of them has jumped in yet have they? Lol! I think that brewers who jump in and support this idea have passion and couldn't give a damn about paper money rewards.

One other change I would like to see is that we individual brewers have the right to choose the charity of our choice. Picking one or two charities has only proven to be a logistical PITA, offers no publicity and dis-heartens some brewers.

Hopefully writing alll the above will give me special dispensation to donate money to the charity of my choice yet still have the money I raise recorded in the official figures of this first year???

I hope so!

Don't worry Katie, I'll make sure we do a good split on Sunday to breast cancer!

Long and short of what I am saying is, let's make things easy on the organisers, raise as much money as possible for any good cause, recognise in a non-fiscal way the contributors and gather brewers together on a single day or weekend as best as we can to enjoy each other's company and maybe learn something too.

Perth guys, see you at my place on Sunday whoever wants to come! Bring money!

Pat


----------



## pants (21/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> One thing I am really worried about is that I found out yesterday that the $300 prize money is going to be put up by Katie and Chappo out of their own pocket.
> 
> I think this is ridiculous and wouldn't mind a bit of back-up here.



I agree with PP. That sort of generosity would be better off going to the charities. It would be nice for the retailers to get involved in some way, though... A promotional code "ABBD" for ingredients ordered for the day? Perhaps next year. This being the first year, I'm sure we'll all learn a lot and things will develop for next year...

It's never been about the prize money for me, the brew day is about brewing, drinking and donating with friends. Should be a good day. I'll update with some details later.

Steve.


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/09)

Can someone repost the actual donation website again? I can't find it.

edit: +1 for prize money... better spent going towards the charity.


----------



## brendo (21/7/09)

Totally agree re prize money - totally unecessary.

I would rather see everyone just have a good day, learn more about brewing and support some wortwhile charities.

I think recognition on the board for those who go above and beyond.

As always, top work Katie and chappo but please don't put your hands in your pocket for anyone but the charities.

Cheers

brendo


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Manticle put your name day on the register looks like you are contributing (which you are). and put $50.00 down. Just let me know after the weekend if who you gave it to.

PATCH Im going to throttle you with a piece of PVC hose!

Pete here is the link to the front page. Its under articles.

Charity Page


----------



## cdbrown (21/7/09)

If the HBS want to provide some sort of prize then all good Katie, but I don't think you and Chappo need to be supplying it. I think you'll find nearly everyone that's doing this isn't doing it to win a prize, they're doing it because we love brewing, love to get other people involved in brewing and it's going to a good cause. You should put your prize money towards buying more grain, hops and yeast for your brew day and get more batches done!

Pistol good luck for Sunday, that's the day I'm brewing and getting about 6 or 7 others to help out (most are u-brew-it people) so will have a full house of my own!


----------



## eric8 (21/7/09)

I agree with the prize debate, I mean really, why should katie or Chappo have to fork out for any prizes?? 
This is about RAISING MONEY FOR CHARITY!!
I say no to a monetary prize!!


----------



## peas_and_corn (21/7/09)

I was assuming that this was a donated voucher or something! Jeez, if that's the case, I'd imagine that people would be fine if the prize was cut out altogether.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Ok we have our first donation on the web page..... it WORKS and you can put your name down and the beer you brewed...

GOOD on you PETEBREW...

The prize money was not meant to leek to AHB was it PP????????? 

I know people are not getting involved due to the prize money but its a bit of fun. And I would be hoping they would spend it with the only retailer that has supported this event.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Pete also just noticed its a pink beer! fantastic!


----------



## eric8 (21/7/09)

Pete's a Pink kinda guy :lol:


----------



## cdbrown (21/7/09)

Katie said:


> Ok we have our first donation on the web page..... it WORKS and you can put your name down and the beer you brewed...
> 
> GOOD on you PETEBREW...
> 
> ...



Trying to keep secrets Katie? tsk tsk tsk


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/09)

Secretly getting in touch with my feminine side, but lets just say it's one for the ladies. :lol: 

It's my eternal challenge to brew a beer which SWMBO likes. Last effort copped a "Well, it's not disgusting, but it's no St. Louis Framboise."


----------



## pants (21/7/09)

Plans are coming together for my brew day:

It looks as though there'll be about 10 guests, a few are kit brewers - hopefully they'll be converted!

It looks like we'll raise over $200 on the day (not all pledges are in yet).

We'll be drinking a keg of ESB Nut Brown Ale. My cousin's husband (cousin-in-law?) who's a butcher is donating 40 Cooper's Dark Ale Sausages for the event.

My new BIAB rig is nearly finished, just need to organise a rack for the bottom of the kettle to protect the bag. It'll be my first BIAB on this scale (55 litres), and only my second ever. 

Ingredients order for the Robust Porter is in with Beerbelly, pick up on Friday afternoon.

Weather forecast is only 15 degrees, but we'll surely keep warm standing around the kettle!

I'm excited!

Steve.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

pants said:


> Plans are coming together for my brew day:
> 
> It looks as though there'll be about 10 guests, a few are kit brewers - hopefully they'll be converted!
> 
> ...




wow.............................................................................
..

its going to rain all weekend for us to! 

Sausages sound yummy... We are doing ribs and pizza.

Go PANTS!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Awesome stuff Pants.... Hey everybody don't forget to take heaps of photo's as well. Be great to see all those brewers out there in intermahnetland.

Well done Pants have a good one!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## Leigh (21/7/09)

petesbrew said:


> Secretly getting in touch with my feminine side, but lets just say it's one for the ladies. :lol:
> 
> It's my eternal challenge to brew a beer which SWMBO likes. Last effort copped a "Well, it's not disgusting, but it's no St. Louis Framboise."



And when you get that recipe, please flag it here somewhere...would love to find a beer that swmbo would drink!


----------



## petesbrew (21/7/09)

Leigh said:


> And when you get that recipe, please flag it here somewhere...would love to find a beer that swmbo would drink!


Will do Leigh...


----------



## cdbrown (21/7/09)

Katie said:


> its going to rain all weekend for us to!
> 
> Sausages sound yummy... We are doing ribs and pizza.
> 
> Go PANTS!



Oh no - guess every one will be huddled around the boil to try and keep warm. Let's hope the wind stays away, not sure any brewing would be fun if we get the weather that's been about for the past few days.

Will be doing some roasts on the webber I think both for lunch and dinner. That should keep the helpers happy. Hoping to empty a few kegs which are nearing the end of their life and make way for some fresh stuff and get rid of any of the commercial beers around the place.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

If we get two more participants that will be 50 people across Australia and New Zealand !

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Yeah it's going to be cool here in Brissy as well. Roasts sound great CDB I might have slip over to yours instead. I'm gunna use CDB's idea and see if the Lads can polish off a couple of kegs so I can have room for all this brewing material.

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## pants (21/7/09)

That brings to mind a question, Chappo... I wonder if we'll drink more beer than we'll brew?


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Im having a dry August after this (EXCEPT FOR THE DAY AT NEV'S) ... lloydie and i go through to many kegs its scary!


----------



## pants (21/7/09)

> Im having a dry August after this



Perhaps we could sponsor you!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

pants said:


> That brings to mind a question, Chappo... I wonder if we'll drink more beer than we'll brew?




I think it's a zen thing really Pants. Everything is in balance as the universe should be. What will be consumed on the day is merely replaced on the day... Balanced... Ahhhh!


Chappo


----------



## Leigh (21/7/09)

Katie said:


> Only a week away.......
> 
> 
> What are people brewing...



Just ordered the ingrediants for an Alt and an Australian Pale, will decide on Sunday which it will be! Leaning towards the Alt at this stage.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Leigh said:


> Just ordered the ingrediants for an Alt and an Australian Pale, will decide on Sunday which it will be! Leaning towards the Alt at this stage.




You could do both... It is the biggest brew day after all!

Im a beer pusher!


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

Katie said:


> Im having a dry August after this *(EXCEPT FOR THE DAY AT NEV'S)* ... *lloydie and i go through to many kegs its scary!
> *



AND except on any day that ends with a "Y"....  



Katie said:


> *Im a beer pusher!
> *




Does anyone else here think that Katie is... well... kinda going to be a shot duck at this dry month thing... or is it just me??  

Chappo


----------



## pants (21/7/09)

Chappo said:


> ADoes anyone else here think that Katie is... well... kinda going to be a shot duck at this dry month thing... or is it just me??



Yeah, on second thoughts, not worth sponsoring at all!


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Come on you cant go to Nev's and not have a beer! It's impossible! 

Maybe I need hypno (rrrrrrrr spelling) make beer taste bad.... beer is BAD!


----------



## eric8 (21/7/09)

Katie said:


> Maybe I need hypno (rrrrrrrr spelling) make beer taste bad.... beer is BAD!


  , thats just blasphemous!
bad girl!!


----------



## therook (21/7/09)

I'm ready to do a FES on Saturday, sending the missus off to see Harry Potter so it will be me the AFL and the Shed.....

Top job Katie

Rook


----------



## chappo1970 (21/7/09)

therook said:


> I'm ready to do a FES on Saturday, sending the missus off to see Harry Potter so it will be me the AFL and the Shed.....
> 
> Top job Katie
> 
> Rook




Oh man I love a FES! Never done one myself as yet but I've been lucky to snavel a taste of Browndog's FES :icon_drool2: . Farkin' awesome doesn't come close. Hmmm maybe a change of plan?????? 

I like your style Rook! AFL in the shed brewing a brew!

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## cdbrown (21/7/09)

I've been to Nev's a few times now without having a beer, although there's been more times I have than have not. Having a beer when collecting the ingredients for a brew is always worth a visit.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Yesterday I said to myself no beer until Saturday... mmmm bad beer!


----------



## Gavo (21/7/09)

Ok guys I have just added myself. I will be doing a double of my AussieGal as the first Keg is already only half full after just over a week. Should make a possible good boilover as last time I did it as a single it tried to climb out of my 60lt kettle. Now to work out how to sparge 40 litres with a 25lt HLT While already having the kettle on the burner.

Katie or Chappo could you please add me to the spreadsheet.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Katherine (21/7/09)

Another one for QLD.... we now have 49 participants...

Go gavo.... cheers

Katie


----------



## manticle (21/7/09)

The reward is getting to drink beer.

If for some reason I was eligible for anything, I'd like to see it split between the two charities.


----------



## PistolPatch (21/7/09)

Katie said:


> PATCH Im going to throttle you with a piece of PVC hose!



ROFL! Anyway it looks like your prize money idea is pretty unpopular now  (Thanks for the backup guys )

I have also remembered that it is best to compromise with women so upon sober reflection this morning, I have decided to make you money collector on Sunday and you can give 100% of the money to your charities and 0% to mine. How good am I at this compromising business!!!!

I'll start a thread for Sunday's brew day in a minute too.

*cdbrown* Thanks mate! Hope you have a pearler. The U Brew it guys should be in for a treat. I believe Nev was bleeding from his eyes after crushing all your grain - lol! It sounds as though you have a full house but let me know if you want any more attendees and I'll refer the northern dwellers to you in the thread I am about to start.

Spot!


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

Only one person to make the participants 50......


----------



## manticle (22/7/09)

I have a kit/extract brewing contact who I'm trying to convince.


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

manticle said:


> I have a kit/extract brewing contact who I'm trying to convince.




Excellent stuff...


----------



## chappo1970 (22/7/09)

I've gotta admit I'm getting very excited about this day KayTea! Maybe we should start a thread on thursday night so everybody can communicate their efforts and post some pictures? What do ya think? "Show us your biggest brew day!"

Chap Chap


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

Chappo said:


> I've gotta admit I'm getting very excited about this day KayTea! Maybe we should start a thread on thursday night so everybody can communicate their efforts and post some pictures? What do ya think? "Show us your biggest brew day!"
> 
> Chap Chap




Do we need a new thread ? We could just keep it on this one... We wouldnt want to confuse Mr Pistol Patch!

Then after this weekend thats it for beer for me for awhile. Our consumption is getting silly. But the beer I am brewing does look so YUMMY!


----------



## Batz (22/7/09)

What if I could not brew until Monday?

Batz


----------



## chappo1970 (22/7/09)

Katie said:


> Do we need a new thread ? We could just keep it on this one... We wouldnt want to confuse Mr Pistol Patch!




Yes true Pistol is easily confused must the copious amounts of water he drinks between beers? Actually one better I'll PM him to tell him we are starting a new ABBD thread and see if the fish are biting.... Tehehehehe!!!! h34r:


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

Monday I think you mean sunday... LOL!


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Yes true Pistol is easily confused must the copious amounts of water he drinks between beers? Actually one better I'll PM him to tell him we are starting a new ABBD thread and see if the fish are biting.... Tehehehehe!!!! h34r:




Are you in Batz.... ?

His excuse the other day for not coming over for a drink was get this "I dont drink on the weekend'..... ROFL!


----------



## cubbie (22/7/09)

My brew day is starting to turn into a bit of a big event (albeit I don't expect many people through - at once anyway). I have been convinced to light up the wood fired pizza oven and pull out the smoker, plus will have the BBQ going (which I need to get in working order).

Seems we have pizza, goat, chicken wings and ribs on the menu. I suspect there will be a bit of drinking and eating to be had after the yeast is pitched.


----------



## Katherine (22/7/09)

cubbie said:


> My brew day is starting to turn into a bit of a big event (albeit I don't expect many people through - at once anyway). I have been convinced to light up the wood fired pizza oven and pull out the smoker, plus will have the BBQ going (which I need to get in working order).
> 
> Seems we have pizza, goat, chicken wings and ribs on the menu. I suspect there will be a bit of drinking and eating to be had after the yeast is pitched.


 


were are you Cubbie???? 

Yum!


----------



## PistolPatch (22/7/09)

Chappo said:


> I'll PM him to tell him we are starting a new ABBD thread


 :angry:


----------



## cdbrown (22/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> *cdbrown* Thanks mate! Hope you have a pearler. The U Brew it guys should be in for a treat. I believe Nev was bleeding from his eyes after crushing all your grain - lol! It sounds as though you have a full house but let me know if you want any more attendees and I'll refer the northern dwellers to you in the thread I am about to start.



Yeah I think I've got enough attendees already to clear out the old stocks and help brew up some beer for the day - and of course kick in for a good cause. 

Nev did have a bit of a whinge about the grain, and after watching him do 25kg galaxy on Sunday I understand why. Real dusty work that's for sure. Seeing as I now know how (not) to operate that mill of his I guess it'll be up to me to crack it. Mine wasn't the only grain he was cracking on the Friday, but he did manage to do 20kg of various grains for me then.

Have begun weighing up the grain so there's less stuffing around on Sunday.


----------



## PistolPatch (22/7/09)

Batz said:


> What if I could not brew until Monday?
> 
> Batz



Fill your HLT on Sunday. That'll get you in  Go for it Batz!

*cdbrown:* I'm going to Nev's now so I'll get a blow by blow description - lol. I have so much stuff to put together, weigh and crack here it's not funny. If you're full, then send m my way. Tell them to bring beer 

Spot!


----------



## manticle (22/7/09)

Katie said:


> Excellent stuff...




He's been convinced. I've sent him the info so he should register in the next day or so. There's your 50 - hope you get a couple more.

Just to make up for making a pain in the arse of myself about inclusion of extract/partial brewers.

If we don't elect which charity our funds go to will they be split evenly by default? I like breasts AND animals.


----------



## Katherine (23/7/09)

manticle said:


> He's been convinced. I've sent him the info so he should register in the next day or so. There's your 50 - hope you get a couple more.
> 
> Just to make up for making a pain in the arse of myself about inclusion of extract/partial brewers.
> 
> If we don't elect which charity our funds go to will they be split evenly by default? I like breasts AND animals.




on the main thread there are two links to two different pages one for Breasts and one for Beasts (lol), so indviduals have to direct there money there. I can monitor it going in as I get an email every time a donation is made. It was the easiest option otherwise people would of had to direct the money to me and I didnt really want to do that. thanks Pistol Patch for the idea of Everyday hero.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/7/09)

Katie said:


> ...thanks Pistol Patch for the idea of Everyday hero.




Katie you say like you had a choice? :lol: 


Come on guys 10,000 members and only 50 takers? Wow how hard can it be? 

"Honey I _HAVE_ to brew today".... "Yes I know I promised I would wash your hair and do your nails but _it's for a good cause_ this time!"... "No I'm doing it so you don't have to worry about the threat of breast cancer anymore"... "Yes I am very thoughtful aren't I....  "


Chap Chap


----------



## raven19 (23/7/09)

Forgive me for not reading the last 8 or so thread pages, but if I brew tonight (no chill) then add the yeast over the weekend, will that count?

If so then 3G and I will be in too.


----------



## chappo1970 (23/7/09)

raven19 said:


> Forgive me for not reading the last 8 or so thread pages, but if I brew tonight (no chill) then add the yeast over the weekend, will that count?
> 
> If so then 3G and I will be in too.




That counts in my book but Katie is the Overlord in this situation I am but a poor pawn in this master games....


----------



## raven19 (23/7/09)

Change in plans for the brewing day  

I shall be updating the Register now.

Beers!


----------



## Katherine (23/7/09)

Excellent stuff Raven and 3G


update on stats....

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## Katherine (23/7/09)

Nice to have you on board iScarlett....

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## PistolPatch (23/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Katie is the Overlord in this situation....



Just count yourself lucky she's not at your place this weekend. She's already telling me to change a recipe. Took me 4 hours to write and adjust all the recipes too! Hasn't even offered to wash up or anything. Women!!!!

Final brew plan until Katie tells me otherwise is...

Saturday - The Oktoberfest and APA from Jamil and John's Brewwing Classic Styles. (2 single batches.)
Sunday - Gryphon Brewing's Tettnang Pilsner. Sworn to secrecy on this recipe. Best beer I have ever had though it took 9 months to get that good. Also, NRB's All Amarillo Ale which is my house beer - yum! (2 double batches.)

Looking forward to lots of wild posting and pics on this thread this weekend.

Phone beers should be mandatory too. All brewers - at least one phone beer.

I am such an ideas man!

:beerbang:


----------



## chappo1970 (23/7/09)

Yep Pete it's looking good! Was at the BABBS meeting tonight and a fair few members are brewing for the cause which i am absolutely stoked about let me tell ya!

Phone beers is a must so to get the ball rolling 0421384917 work mobile have fun spammers :icon_drunk: 


Cheers

Chappo


----------



## PistolPatch (23/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Phone beers is a must so to get the ball rolling 0421XXXXXX work mobile have fun spammers :icon_drunk:
> 
> Cheers
> Chappo



You idiot  

(Why does everyone call me Pete - that's my Dad!)


----------



## chappo1970 (24/7/09)

Sorry Pat :blink: 

Just PistolPete is well...... soo much better!


Chap chap


----------



## PistolPatch (24/7/09)

My nick derived from a hitman called PistolPete who my QLD neighbour knew. That's a long story we'll do at the Swap. My neighbour was a character and I am looking forward to beers with him and Pistol Pete in November!

PistolPete is a better nick but I'm not going to pinch it. He is over 70 now and waning it a bit but I might play it safe and wait until he has moved onto that great shooting gallery in the sky


----------



## pokolbinguy (24/7/09)

unfortunatley there will be no AG brewing going on at the new residence this weekend....and unfortunatley not even some K+Bits going on either...I am yet to pull my gear out of boxes and had to leave the AG gear back in NSW ....luckily I have a few kegs of beer with me ...they are now nice and cold and will gas them in the morning if I get a chance. So atleast I have something to drink.....biggest problem is I dont have space for a fermenting fridge so going to have to try and battle on for awhile in ambient temps....not liking that idea...I guess untill spring and summer hits I might be safe....fingers crossed.

Anyway to all of those involved in "Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2009" hope you all have a blast and dont forget to have a beer or two for me...

Cheers, Pok


----------



## eric8 (24/7/09)

Shame you won't be able to brew this weekend Pok, but we will all have a beer with you!
Chappo, you are going to get some very odd phone calls this weekend!! :lol:


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

Ive got the swine flu... I feel like crappola!

Sickness is not part of my personality.... Ill keep saying this and it will go away....


No worries POK...


----------



## Steve (24/7/09)

Katie said:


> Ive got the swine flu... I feel like crappola!



What? The real deal swine flu?


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

Steve said:


> What? The real deal swine flu?




I hope not... 

My palate stuffed for the weekend.


----------



## Batz (24/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> PistolPete is a better nick but I'm not going to pinch it.




What about TidalPat ?


----------



## cdbrown (24/7/09)

Katie said:


> I hope not...
> 
> My palate stuffed for the weekend.



Just drink away the bugs.. 1/3 brandy, 2/3 port is always a nice warming drop.

What is this phone beers thing?


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> Just drink away the bugs.. 1/3 brandy, 2/3 port is always a nice warming drop.
> 
> What is this phone beers thing?




Patch always has phone beers... beer and a chat on the phone. beware you cant understand him sometimes.


----------



## cdbrown (24/7/09)

Well then Nev has my number if phone beers are called* for!

*get it??


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

Thanks Mantis.... First for the BEASTS.....


----------



## Katherine (24/7/09)

Everytime somebody donates to everyday hero I get an email. The two people that have donated so far (thank you) they have also done the right thing by putting there screen name down.... can every body do that as it will make things alot easier for me.

Once I have confirmation of payment I highlight them in red...


View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## pants (24/7/09)

Should individual event coverage be posted in this thread, or should I start a new topic?

Steve.


----------



## Mantis (24/7/09)

No worries Katie. 
Will be brewing Sunday morning.

Will be just me and my brewhaus burmese cat

Might have to phone beer Chappo to get into the mood :beer:


----------



## PistolPatch (24/7/09)

eric8 said:


> Chappo, you are going to get some very odd phone calls this weekend!! :lol:



Eric, just for that I have just changed you to number 2 on...

"TIDALPAT'S" PHONE BEER LIST. 

Steve, don't give Katie or chappo any excuse to start any new threads!!!

Seriously though, chappo and I have threads going for our open invite brew days but it might be fun to have all the pics etc gathered here in the one thread so we can find them again. If you do start one, make sure you give us a link though :super:

Gotta go and do more starter top ups :angry: 

For those brewing tomorrow, give it heaps and show us your pics eh?

Spot,
TidalPat


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (25/7/09)

The time is now. Australia's Biggest Brew Day. 
Planned on doing all of mine today but now I have to work all weekend 7:30am - 3:00pm :angry: .
Just about to start my first and then go to work, SWMBO is doing the second for me while I am at work, and ill do my last 2 after work. 23L + 23L + 23L + 46L. (bought another fermentor)


Nothing can stand in the way of a planned brew day!!!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

WoooHoooo!!!!!


Cranked up Sherman and I'm shooting for the first brew a Vienna Lager!!!!


Just cranking the mill now!


Chappo


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Strike water coming up, about to crack grain. No rush here, mash in around 11am.

Gavo.


----------



## np1962 (25/7/09)

To all those brewing today, have a good one.
Two single batches for me tomorrow, my first lager and a mild.
Cheers
Nige


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Yeastie you have a great partner....
:icon_chickcheers: 

It will be a late start for me 12.00... 


Have fun everyone... report back soon. Have to be a mother and take my daughter dancing...


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Just Mashed in the AussieGal. Damn rice dropped in in one clump, splashed Everything but me, how did I miss that I don't know. :huh: 

Gavo.


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

An earlier photo of the assistant brewer making sure the grain is evenly spread over the concrete.  My best buddy.




Gavo.


----------



## Sully (25/7/09)

Hope its all going well for everyone. Have a few for me while I am painting away and unable to drink for a few more days  ..

Cheers

Sully


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Mashed out now trying to hop on the boil!

Chappo :icon_cheers:


----------



## pants (25/7/09)

Mashed in 16.5 kilos of grain for our Robust Porter for my first brew on this rig at 12:00...


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

It's all go! Hope you guys are having fun  

Just crushed 10kgs for Katie so now I can think about, re-assembling 6 kegs, filling and carbing 2 of them, finding my gas leak, weighing and crushing another 30kgs of grain, putting on my kettle taps, setting up and then mashing in my first 2 brews.

Lucky I work well under pressure  

pants, you're not doing the Brewing in a Bag properly. See this picture for the correct way.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Mashing #2 Vienna Lager! Smells great at Chappo Manor.


Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> ....Brewing in a Bag ...



Don't you mean boil in a bag???????????? :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Just to annoy Katie :icon_cheers: 





The mummy will be unwrapped in 32 minutes


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

You dont annoy me Bribie you make me laugh... 

Just waiting for the water to come up to temp... while my nose is running and drinking coffee WTF???

Not brewing in heels today feel like CRAPPOLA got my trackies on!


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

How do you keep that doona so clean Bribie?

Chap Chap


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Chappo said:


> How do you keep that doona so clean Bribie?
> 
> Chap Chap



I need to keep it clean because that's what I sleep in at case swaps.


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

My brew assistant is LATE.... my waters up to temp... I need to lift 10 kilos of grain.... Patch I know your not busy can you come around and help me pour the grain in... LOL!


----------



## Steve (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Just to annoy Katie :icon_cheers:
> 
> View attachment 29135
> 
> ...




Bribie....WTF is that?


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

42lts done and $42 to our charities!


Chappo


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Excellent stuff... Chappo......

Not brewing yet for me still waiting for my assistant... But I have raised close to $100.00 from my work...


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Steve said:


> Bribie....WTF is that?














:icon_cheers: :icon_cheers:


----------



## Steve (25/7/09)

you BIAB'ers are weird! :beerbang:


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

I could apply heat during the mash but the doonah and sleeping bag would catch on fire from the NASA burner.


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> View attachment 29135



WTF is that?  

[Steve, you are not going to believe this but I wrote the above BEFORE seeing your post :lol: ]

This high tech stuff is hard work! Threading up tap kettles for the first time is a bastard! Have gone through 1.5 rolls of teflon tape already on taps and kegs.

Time is slipping away..... Maybe I should do the ales today and lagers tomorrow??? Overnight mash???? Arrgh!

Katie, expect cloudy beer tomorrow. I just shoved a hose on the spigot (these suck compared to my ball-valves) and have run the beer straight through to the keg at horrific speed.

Less writing for me and more work methinks.


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

PP come on mate lift ya game!

42lt done and dusted and 54lts just comin' on the boil!

Yeeehaw! Chappo wins!!!!!


Cheers

Chappo :icon_drunk:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Am I the only silly brewer brewing today?



It's not April foos is it??? h34r: 



Chap Chap


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/09)

Chappo said:


> Am I the only silly brewer brewing today?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Just finished building my new tun and about to crack 7kg on Margie gunna be a late night.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

It's boiling, the Mrs and I are popping round to Indian Bros for a Goat dopiaza and some Garlic Naan etc so I've decided to give this one a two hour slightly more gentle boil like they do at Pilsener Urquell (or did before the BeeroMafia took it over). Should be cubed by 7 if I don't drink too many Kingfishers while I'm round there. Now that's a bloody nice beer, if the Punjabis can do it why not Lion Nathan?


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

Hitting all me targets today!

XXXX clone 1040 SG Perfect!

Vienna Lager 1050 SG PERFECT!!!


Today it's my brewing day

Chappo


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Won't know my OG till I've put the sugaz in tomorrow :icon_drunk:

No point putting sugaz in the boil, unless you are _really_ picky about hop utilisation, you just lose some in the spent hops IMHO. I usually invert mine and then simmer it down to a gold syrup before adding. :icon_drool2:


----------



## chappo1970 (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> No point putting sugaz in the boil, unless you are _really_ picky about hop utilisation, you just lose some in the spent hops IMHO. I usually invert mine and then simmer it down to a gold syrup before adding. :icon_drool2:




+2


Alright ladies and germs 84lts for the day and I still have tomoz!


WooHooo!


Chap Chap


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Chappo said:


> PP come on mate lift ya game!
> 
> 42lt done and dusted and 54lts just comin' on the boil!
> 
> ...



17 minutes to fill kettle, weigh and crush grain and mash in!!!!!!!!!!!!

Thank God for instantaneious gas hot water.

That's my single of Jamil's APA. Now for Jamil's Oktoberfest.

Colck starts at 3:15....


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Ok 42 lt in cubes here, had a few friends drop in and raised another $12. 

Been a good day 85% in the kettle. Pitch the first tomorrow.

Got a little boilover as predicted.

Coming to the boil.




We have boilover.



Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Gavos the winner for the boil over so far....

Nearly mashing out my hopburst ...... hope my bag doesnt break...


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Donya gavo. Hope you had a top one. I got a boil-over last night cooking a starter and writing on here at the same time - lol!

One more degree to go for mash in making it 13minutes. I get the prize for fastest crush and mash in!!!!


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Katie said:


> Gavos the winner for the boil over so far....
> 
> Nearly mashing out my hopburst ...... hope my bag doesnt break...



Woohoo, and that was just as I turned the burner off and had already tried the water spray.


Mmmnn Hopburst. :icon_drool2: 

Cheers
Gavo


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> I get the prize for fastest crush and mash in!!!!



I don't want to brag..... but today was the trial of my new hopper setup for my grain mill. Two lots of 4.2kg in 1min and 40 sec each.  A better drive belt and I reckon I could make a new PB.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Mantis (25/7/09)

Well done dudes. Brew on big time.
Been at the footy and full of cats piss, so tommorow is the go.
Might try a hop burst thingy
Shite, I have lots of hops


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Gotta love a good mill! Brag away I reckon.

Haven't had breakfast or lunch yet. Do you think I should have a beer?


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

AND THE BAG DID BREAK..... LUCKILY ONCE IT WAS OUT OF THE POT.....

HAVE A BEER PATCH...


----------



## clarkey7 (25/7/09)

Well done all the guys who brewed today and tonight.

I'm still planning on doing an Aussie Wheat and Aussie Sparkling Ale tomorrow.

I'll post plenty of photos of mishaps........

PB :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## Steve (25/7/09)

Cant believe your taking pics instead of taking care of a boil over.

Katie - put me back in! Managed to score to grain off Peteozz77 toay. Brewing a doublre batch tom,oroe at 6.00 chimes of the sparrows faert. 9 kg. 


C heers
!
Stve


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Steve said:


> Cant believe your taking pics instead of taking care of a boil over.
> 
> Katie - put me back in! Managed to score to grain off Peteozz77 toay. Brewing a doublre batch tom,oroe at 6.00 chimes of the sparrows faert. 9 kg.
> 
> ...




You are the MAN!!!!!!


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Steve said:


> Cant believe your taking pics instead of taking care of a boil over.



:lol: 
Spray bottle in one hand, camera in the other.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## NickB (25/7/09)

Jesus Chappo - you're a freakin' machine!

I'm still on for tomorrow - two brews planned - just need to dust off the old mash tun and I'll dough in both at the same time.

Planning for two of the following:

Chappo's Ozzie Lager
Daylight Savings RauchBier
Dr. Smurto's Landlord
Doc's Yardglass Session Lite
Smoked Porter MK II
Poppin' Pils
Urky Pils
FES Up (Foreign Extra Stout)

Dunno which way I'll go as yet.

Did re-do my mash tun with the 9" false bottom, and stripped down the kettle and re-plumbed to make it a little simpler on brew days.

Photos will most likely be taken!

Cheers


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Katie said:


> HAVE A BEER PATCH...



Okay, I will go and get one.

So PB is done and Steve is stepping up to the plate while gavo is taking pics and Katie is dropping her bundle. Gotta love it! :icon_cheers:


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Got back from the Indian Restaurant and waiting for floc to settle before I cube. I can hardly move, they had an all you can eat buffet so after mounds of rice, naan, beef vindaloo, lamb madras, butter chicken, chicken Tikka Masala etc I'm stuffed. Hardly any room for beer. Tragic.
Actually this is the first BIAB I've done stone cold sober and it's amazing how well it went. 

I even remembered how to tie the knot for the pulley rope onto the back of the brewstand (chair) without having to mutter
"Rabbit comes out of the hole, rabbit goes round the tree, rabbit goes back into the hole etc" :icon_cheers:


----------



## Gavo (25/7/09)

Oh yeah PP have the beer, no lunch or breakky, talk about value for money on one beer.


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## pants (25/7/09)

Well, my brew day is all over, bar the aura of satisfaction, which I think will linger a while. I brewed 50 litres of JZ's Robust Porter and raised $357, thanks to some very generous sponsors!

Hilariously, my two year old, Emily, when asked "What's the magic word?" replied: "Beer"! Much to the appreciation of all in attendance...

This was my first BIAB on this scale (and second AG ever), so I found myself busier than anticipated. I wasn't able to post regular updates on my progress at the time, but some helpful guests took photos:

Mash-in, 16.5 kilos of grain.



Stirring the mash. I learned that I need a proper mash paddle, the Brewcraft stirring paddle doesn't cut it. You reading this Wayne?



All rugged up. I only lost about 2 degrees over the hour.



Lifting the bag. The grain bill certainly tested Mum's seams, and they passed the test!



Into the cubes for cooling. Ahhhhhhhh.



Steve.


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

pants said:


> ..............................................
> Stirring the mash. I learned that I need a proper mash paddle, the Brewcraft stirring paddle doesn't cut it. You reading this Wayne?
> View attachment 29148
> 
> ...



For a really good BIAB paddle, get yourself one of these mighty wands of the ancestors from a paint shop (about $18). They are good for BIAB because you can get a vigorous up and down pumping action going that stirs the mash up from the bottom like a witches cauldron.





Warning: Never ever use it with your back to the door if you don't know who's going to walk in on you. I live on a bus route, brew in the garage and have to be VERY careful h34r:


----------



## pants (25/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Warning: Never ever use it with your back to the door if you don't know who's going to walk in on you. I live on a bus route, brew in the garage and have to be VERY careful h34r:



Luckily, I brew in the privacy of my own carport. It's only on days like today that I have the door up, when I'm expecting visitors.


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Top efffort pants!!! Sounds like you had a top day pants. Good on ya. Like your pics. That is a lot of grain.

+1 on the paint stirrer. A normal mash paddle will tire you out whereas this is effortless. Don't be too vigorous though, just gentle. Want to move things around without oxygenating it.

gavo, it'll be all downhill from now for me 

Bribie, send me some food please 

Boil 1 is happening and no 2 is close. 100 minute mashes and 90 minute boils. No skimping here


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (25/7/09)

Katie said:


> Yeastie you have a great partner....
> :icon_chickcheers:



She is especially good, last Friday (or the one before) she bought me a 50 ltr Esky for when I go AG...she has legendary status with me lol...


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Holy Hell Pants.... I was going to brag about my 209gram hop bill... 

we are just stoking up the pot belly, getting the ribs in the oven and some serious drinking happening...


----------



## Bribie G (25/7/09)

Katie said:


> Holy Hell Pants.... I was going to brag about my 209gram hop bill...
> 
> we are just stoking up the pot belly, getting the ribs in the oven and some serious drinking happening...



You keep vietnamese pigs? Cute


----------



## Leigh (25/7/09)

That's me done, mashed in at 11:30, all done and cleaned up at 3pm. Only one hiccup, was aiming for 25L of wort and ended up with 12L...I think for single batches I'll have to get a smaller boiler! Ended up with around 60% boil-off! Will work out the rough numbers and put in PP's database.

Here's some of my secrets to success:

Hit the mash temp:



Have a good brew assistant:


----------



## pants (25/7/09)

Katie said:


> Holy Hell Pants.... I was going to brag about my 209gram hop bill...



You beat me on the hop bill, Katie, mine was supposed to be 192 grams of East Kent Goldings, but I decided to throw in the remainder as well. So 200g all up.

For the record, my pre-boil SG was 1.052 (10 points higher than expected - I only estimated my efficiency). I forgot to measure it post boil - I'll do that tomorrow when i put it in a fermenter...

Steve.


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Stop the serious drinking Katie and Lloyd. Remember you are meant to be bringing over here tomorrow what you don't drink tonight. :angry: 

I'm finding it hard to keep track of who brewed today as I have to keep doing brewing stuff.

I think so far today we have had... (fill in your own numbers if I have missed them  )

*SATURDAY BREWERS*

Yeastie Beastie - 23+23+?
Chappo - 
gavo - 42
pants - 50
BribieG - 
Katie - 46lts
bradsbrew - 
PistolPatch - 23+23
Leigh - An unexpected 12 (you'll get a prize mate!)

Just started chiling but don't have a concrete plan yet as how to get the lager down to 7. I'm going to do it though. Batz, TidalPete, StillScottish and Winkle called to wisheveryone well. They are all pissed God bless m.


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

Leigh said:


> That's me done, mashed in at 11:30, all done and cleaned up at 3pm. Only one hiccup, was aiming for 25L of wort and ended up with 12L...I think for single batches I'll have to get a smaller boiler! Ended up with around 60% boil-off! Will work out the rough numbers and put in PP's database.
> 
> Here's some of my secrets to success:
> 
> ...



What a cute brew assistant you have Leigh.

Hit the figures tonight on the single batches spot on and tomorrow am working on the same evaporation VOLUME for the doubles. Fingers crossed as I have changed my set-up to really modern things like ball-valves and a plate chiller. This high tech stuff is hard work!

12lts is probably still a bit too much for your brew assistant.


Pat


----------



## bradsbrew (25/7/09)

Well I ended up with 25L in the fermenter no chillin overnight. Recipe got made up as I went

4kg BB ale
1kg Vienna
.4kg carared
.01kg Choc

40g First gold 60 (good call Sully)
15g first gold 15
10g styrian goldings 15
15g styrian golding 0

25L @1053
1275 Thames Valley smacked, smacked hard.

Cheers Brad


----------



## Leigh (25/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Leigh - An unexpected 12 (you'll get a prize mate!)



LOL, diluted it to 24L and its only a couple of points down on my intended OG (I'll put that down to a lower brewhouse efficiency than what the recipe creator gets)...my prize is I still get 24 L of the Alt that I was after LOL

Will either have to turn the nasa down a bit further or partially cover the pot to control the evaporation, or complete the construction of my keggle-style boiler for single batches!


----------



## PistolPatch (25/7/09)

*SATURDAY BREWERS*

Yeastie Beastie - 23+23+?
Chappo - 
gavo - 42
pants - 50
BribieG - 
Katie - 46lts
bradsbrew - 
PistolPatch - 23+23
Leigh - An unexpected 12 (you'll get a prize mate!)
bradsbrew - 25

Donya Brad :beerbang: 

Leigh: I'll send you a PM on this evaporation caper when I get a chance....

Have just spent the last hour trying to deal with a fermenter that is cross-threaded!!!!!!!!!!!! Still haven't solved it. Then I'll start the second chill into the fermenter which I haven't even thought about plumbing up. My goodness! Water everywhere.

Can't wait until the troops arrive tomorrow and clean all this shit up.

 
Pat


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Ended up with litres hit gravity and smells so so good... going to bed now got another day to do....


good on everyone...


----------



## Katherine (25/7/09)

Lloydie is a pooper and gone to bed... 

our post boil was 1.054

pitch was 1.046 which is what we were after... had to top up with water... but ended up with 46 litres and it smells like heavan...


Leigh you shouldnt need a password but its at work so ill forward it monday or tuesday.. 12 litres whats happening there? Did it need at top up?


----------



## Sammus (26/7/09)

Put down two pretty standard ales on friday. Got 21.5L of a Nelson Sauvin experimentale, and 24L of Amarillo experimentale.

I've really gotta get more consistent on my system. Basically the the same grainbill, the NS one I came it at 74%, and the amarillo ale I came in at 88% :blink: That's into the fermenter.

Both bittered to about 36IBU, with about 25-30 coming from some old POR pellets I'm trying to finish (I've done this for all my ales so far and it turns out really well), and the rest coming from flavour additions ([email protected] for NS and [email protected] for amarillo). another 25 and 30 of each respectively will go in dry when primary dies down.

Now, my nose is a little blocked at the moment, and I know theyre not enormous additions, but even with fresh hops I'm getting little to no smell from the fermenter... are they acceptable amounts? It's about what I normally do with much more tasty smelling results. I'm starting to think I should've put more in, especially with the boosted efficiency of the Amaraillo one, I was expecting about 1.047. It was mashed pretty low though (65) so hopefully it doesnt finish too high and the hops still shine through ok. Ah well, put it all down to experience hey?

Anyway, both my batches came in short unfortunately, I'm up to 45L now instead of 50. Here's hoping I can get down a batch tomorrow. I'll try for a bigger one to make up for it


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Sammus said:


> Anyway, both my batches came in short unfortunately, I'm up to 45L now instead of 50.



That's enough of your sob stories Sammus 

I'm glad to hear there are a few others like us today Sammus. It's midnight now and I have finally put my two brews to bed (well the lager only got to 14 so it is not in bed yet) and am just waiting for a starter top-up to cool  

Katie, I am baggsing the, "Brewer Most Able to Satisfy a Woman," award, seeing as I had the slowest finish which followed a rather dynamic start.

This high tech crap is not all it is cracked up to be though it was my first time at plate chillers, ball-valves and glycol. What a friggin' expensive week that was and the most difficult brew day ever.

Took an hour and a half to fix a fermenter with a cross thread and I won't say how long to get the bloody plate chiller happening as I had no time to set it up prior. And, with my fancy new ball-valves, I budgeted for a lot less trub. F&^ck me, if there wasn't double what I get with an auto-syphon and that's the new ones they have now which don't even work! (The reason I finally tapped my kettles.) I have left all the trub in the kettle to look at in the morning and will see if there is a better plan.

My place is a mess even though I started drinking late and even then only had time for a few! And as for having time to eat breakfast, lunch or dinner - not a chance.

Oh, and did I say I was doing all this with a torch? (Thank you next door neighbour!)

Just looking at my notes and my boils finished at 7:00 and 7:15pm. So plumbing problems only took 5 hours to solve. No wonder I like having everything ready to go the night before even with low tech!

Anyway, tomorrow is another day, most of the problems are solved and there will be people to help out. It's all good fun.

My camera battery is now charged up. I should have taken a picture of me 30 minutes ago - sopping wet. Will do one of Katie tomorrow instead  

Can't wait until tomorrow when I can handball at least half the problems and just drink beer.

:beerbang: 
Pat


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

Mashed in for my Aussie wheat....having a protein rest....

All going well so far.....

Assistant brewer at the ready...wiggles playing in the background.  









Go Aussie Big Brew Day.....

PB :beerbang:

Edit photo


----------



## FNQ Bunyip (26/7/09)

and the first brewer in uniform to PB .. well done ..

Have a good day


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

FNQ Bunyip said:


> and the first brewer in uniform to PB .. well done ..
> 
> Have a good day


I sleep in it Ned


----------



## paulwolf350 (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> *SATURDAY BREWERS*
> 
> Yeastie Beastie - 23+23+?
> Chappo -
> ...



after a late start managed to put down 2 brews, 50 litres, finishing at 1am this morning. looking to do at least one more today

Paul


----------



## np1962 (26/7/09)

Strike water coming up to temp now, late start but gonna get two done today no matter what!
Have a good day everyone  

Cheers
Nige


----------



## NickB (26/7/09)

Coming up from 35C to 64C sacc. rest on this, my first of the day:

*Daylight Savings RauchBier (MK II)
*
Recipe: Daylight Savings RauchBier MK II
Style: 22A-Smoke-Flavored and Wood-Aged Beer-Classic Rauchbier

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.041 SG
Expected OG: 1.056 SG
Expected FG: 1.015 SG
Expected ABV: 5.4 %
Expected ABW: 4.2 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 29.1
Expected Color: 13.5 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 72.5 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 7 degC

Fermentables
German Smoked Malt 4.400 kg (83.8 %) In Mash/Steeped
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 0.300 kg (5.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.300 kg (5.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
UK Medium Crystal 0.150 kg (2.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Carafa II 0.100 kg (1.9 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
NZ Southern Cross (13.2 % alpha) 18 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL S-189-SafLager German Lager

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Lager/Pils Infusion (35/64/72/78)
Step: Rest at 35 degC for 10 mins
Step: Raise by infusion to 64 degC for 5 mins
Step: Rest at 64 degC for 45 mins
Step: Raise by infusion to 72 degC for 5 mins
Step: Rest at 72 degC for 15 mins
Step: Raise by infusion to 78 degC for 10 mins


----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)

Update (sat):

40L of TTLL into the fermentor for us (raven19 & 3G). Bubbling away already after pitching an active 1469 starter.

Plus I finished building the future brew shed.

Now just have to prepare area for concreting the slab...!

Question - I have a dunkelweisen in a cube that I can pitch today with my 3068 starter.... that still counts as brewing surely? As I am turning wort to beer. If so another 20L for me, and a bigger donation to the cause too.

Off to the Showdown this arvo so no more brewing as such this weekend for me.


----------



## clean brewer (26/7/09)

Unfortunatley I am not able to brew this week-end  due to going away for a few days.. :super: 
I will more likely be doing some brewing next weekend to finish my week off, I also dont have anymore room for beer anyhow ATM due to a few doubles a few weeks ago....  

Cheers to all brewing up a Storm....

 CB


----------



## Katherine (26/7/09)

No worries CB I know you probably wanted get away much enjoy yourself.... 

Whaooooooo seems like a much bigger brew day today.


----------



## Mantis (26/7/09)

Going to grind my grain for an amber ale. Not sure of the recipe, and will make it up as I go


----------



## Gavo (26/7/09)

Dropped one cube of AussieGal into the fermenter. OG 1060, was aiming at 80% efficiency in the fermenter and ended up with 88%. :blink: 

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

So far so good,

First (and only) hop addition done on Aussie Wheat..

About to mash in Aussie Sparkling :super: 

Go AHB... Go you good thing....Lotza photos, but no time now.

PB


----------



## NickB (26/7/09)

Just heating the mash water for:

*Recipe: Doc's Yardglass Session Lite*
Style: 10A-American Ale-American Pale Ale

Recipe Overview

Wort Volume Before Boil: 30.00 l
Wort Volume After Boil: 22.00 l
Volume Transferred: 21.00 l
Water Added: 0.00 l
Volume At Pitching: 21.00 l
Final Batch Volume: 20.00 l
Expected Pre-Boil Gravity: 1.027 SG
Expected OG: 1.037 SG
Expected FG: 1.009 SG
Expected ABV: 3.7 %
Expected ABW: 2.9 %
Expected IBU (using Tinseth): 27.7
Expected Color: 4.6 SRM
Apparent Attenuation: 74.9 %
Mash Efficiency: 75.0 %
Boil Duration: 60.0 mins
Fermentation Temperature: 18 degC

Fermentables
Australian BB Traditional Ale Malt 2.900 kg (81.7 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Dark Wheat Malt 0.350 kg (9.9 %) In Mash/Steeped
German Munich Malt 0.300 kg (8.5 %) In Mash/Steeped

Hops
US Magnum (12.5 % alpha) 11 g Loose Pellet Hops used 60 Min From End
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 15 g Loose Whole Hops used 15 Min From End
NZ Cascade (7.8 % alpha) 15 g Loose Whole Hops used 1 Min From End

Other Ingredients
Koppafloc 1 g used In Boil

Yeast: DCL US-56 SafAle American Ale

Mash Schedule
Mash Type: Full Mash
Schedule Name:Single Step Infusion (69C)
Step: Rest at 69 degC for 60 mins

Cheers


----------



## Bribie G (26/7/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> So far so good,
> 
> First (and only) hop addition done on Aussie Wheat..
> 
> ...



PB care to share your Aussie Sparkling recipe? I've got POR and Superpride pouring out of my ears at the moment and looking to do a few Sparklings (also a good excuse to buy some more Coopers Tallies for my bottle stocks as well )


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

BribieG said:


> PB care to share your Aussie Sparkling recipe? I've got POR and Superpride pouring out of my ears at the moment and looking to do a few Sparklings (also a good excuse to buy some more Coopers Tallies for my bottle stocks as well )


Happy to...

BeerSmith Recipe Printout - www.beersmith.com
Recipe: Aussie Sparkling Ale BBD
Brewer: Dave
Asst Brewer: 
Style: Aussie Sparkling Ale
TYPE: All Grain
Taste: (35.0) 

Recipe Specifications
--------------------------
Batch Size: 22.00 L 
Boil Size: 31.90 L
Estimated OG: 1.050 SG
Estimated Color: 8.3 EBC
Estimated IBU: 33.9 IBU
Brewhouse Efficiency: 75.00 %
Boil Time: 75 Minutes

Ingredients:
------------
Amount Item Type % or IBU 
4.25 kg Pale Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.9 EBC) Grain 90.43 % 
0.40 kg Wheat Malt (Barrett Burston) (3.0 EBC) Grain 8.51 % 
0.05 kg Crystal Malt - 60L (Thomas Fawcett) (118.2Grain 1.06 % 
30.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (60 min) Hops 28.7 IBU 
15.00 gm Pride of Ringwood [8.30 %] (10 min) Hops 5.2 IBU 
1.00 items Whirlfloc Tablet (Boil 15.0 min) Misc 
1.00 tsp Yeast Nutrient (Boil 10.0 min) Misc 
4.00 gm Gypsum (Calcium Sulfate) (Mash 60.0 min) Misc 
1 Pkgs Cooper Ale (from bottle) (Coopers #-) Yeast-Ale 


Mash Schedule: Single Infusion, Light Body
Total Grain Weight: 4.70 kg
----------------------------
Single Infusion, Light Body
Step Time Name Description Step Temp 
60 min Mash In Add 12.50 L of water at 68.8 C 63.0 C 
10 min Mash Out Add 8.50 L of water at 96.8 C 75.6 C

PS - wheat going into kettle




Cheers

PB


----------



## Bizier (26/7/09)

NSW case swap attendees brewed a highly accurate amount of beer yesterday. Fatgodzilla will have to confirm the actual numbers acheived as he was brew master.

I am currently mashing a 50L double batch of (not very US) APA with my other half (aw...)


----------



## NickB (26/7/09)

PB - Awesome colour on that beer  

Love the kettle hop-stopper thing as well. Is that something you built?

Cheers


----------



## bradsbrew (26/7/09)

NickB said:


> PB - Awesome colour on that beer
> 
> Love the kettle hop-stopper thing as well. Is that something you built?
> 
> Cheers



+1 interested in that looks the goods.

Brad


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Bed at 2:30am last night and up at 8am to face the nightmare 

We are finally under way and mashed in 2 double batches at 11am.

Stevemo1, Katie, Lloyd, Fezzy, Lochee and Steph have arrived so far. Only Lochee has started drinking :blink: Oh, hold on... Katie is off!

Can't write much more now but more later from everyone of course. Have fun!!!!


----------



## np1962 (26/7/09)

1st batch half way through boil.
About to mash in no.2. A mild ale.

Cheers
Nige


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

NickB said:


> PB - Awesome colour on that beer
> 
> Love the kettle hop-stopper thing as well. Is that something you built?
> 
> Cheers


Here's the Sparkling going in.....more golden..mmmmmm




Are you joking...I'm useless with tools....Fabricated by Blichmann Engineering..

Cheers,

PB.

PS - I'm getting thirsty. :icon_cheers:


----------



## NickB (26/7/09)

Aha, thanks Dave. Is that a separate item to the kettle, or part of it? How much did it set you back? (PM me if you don't want it aired here!)

Cheers


----------



## Sammus (26/7/09)

Ah all you suckers up into the night, my back to back started at 7am and was done clean and dusted by 4pm  ready to pack and drive back to newcastle. Looks like I won't get back till 5 or 6pm tonight though...should be a late brewday lol


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

It was $57, but it is designed for a particular bulkhead as it has a locater pin etc.....

The kettle is a Blichmann Boilermaker and the kettle strainer is also a blichmann product. It is an optional extra.

I got them from here...

Linky


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

Just ran out of gas right before the first hop addition on beer #2.  

Cranked up the airflow on the italian spiral burner to compensate at the end of the bottle.

Changed bottles, fired up the burner literally.  

Holy SH&*^t there was a big flame.

Quickly altered the mixture and I'm away again safely.

Hopefully my half full , half size backup bottle will last for 60mins.

And everything was going so well too!

Hope everyone else is having a great day too.

Cheers,

PB

Edit: that would have been the photo of the day.


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Patch was so stressed he mashed in WHOLE grain... he took it well it calmed him down... very funny...

Rude and Doogie have just turned up...

This is Katie on PP log in..


----------



## troopa (26/7/09)

ROFLMAO thats funny

At least it was funny .. not like someone Cough accidently leaving the lid on his pot at the start of the boil and walked away.
New exactly what i did as soon as the power went out ..  

Tom

Edit: i wish i thought ahead and contributed a little to the cause ... just threw the brew together today 
Good luck to all and the recipients of the donations and beer


----------



## Mantis (26/7/09)

Just about to go pull and squeeze the bag and add first wort hops of POR. Will use cascade for 3 more additions then into a cube till tommorow.


----------



## pants (26/7/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> Just ran out of gas right before the first hop addition on beer #2.



That's a great argument for a natural gas burner, if I ever heard one! ;-)


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Katie on PPs log in


just hopping in... and drinking nice nice beer... 

Pretty quite turn up but thanks to Doogie and Rude for turning up and for the donations...


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Cubbies just turned up with $200 bucks... Ill be putting it in but its CUBBIES donation. How good is THAT! ?

Im overwhelmed...

Katie


----------



## pants (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Cubbies just turned up with $200 bucks... Ill be putting it in but its CUBBIES donation. How good is THAT! ?
> 
> Im overwhelmed...
> 
> Katie



Wow. That's awesome. Get Cubbies a beer. Quick!


----------



## eric8 (26/7/09)

How well have we all done!!!!
Hey well done to everyone who had a day of it, well done to everyone who donated!!!!
And a big HUGE WELL DONE to KATIE and CHAPPO for organising the first EVER 
AUSTRALIA'S BIGGEST BREW Day.
Well done guys! Hrere's to next year. :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

I think we have done quite well....

Great talking to you Eric... thanks for the support... and yes heres to another green ALL Amarillo Ale of Patches which is pretty bloody good....

Whaoooooooo!

Chillin will be interesting.

Katie


----------



## Mantis (26/7/09)

26L into cube and the day is done.
Downing some lovely pale ale and waiting for the vegies to be done for the roast lamb. 

:icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350 (26/7/09)

2 more batchs into fermenters, another 45 litres done, all up 95 litres for the weekend whoo hoo

i think i have had enough brewing for one weekend, time to enjoy a cold beer 





or 3


Paul


----------



## clarkey7 (26/7/09)

Hi All, 

2 X 22L done and cubed as promised... :icon_cheers: 




Aussie Grain, Aussie yeast, Aussie hops in both...

Now I'm cooking an Aussie Cow on the BBQ.

What a fun day..and all that money for charity...awesome :icon_chickcheers: 

PB

PS - finally


----------



## Batz (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> I think we have done quite well....
> 
> Great talking to you Eric... thanks for the support... and yes heres to another green ALL Amarillo Ale of Patches which is pretty bloody good....
> 
> ...




Sounds like it was or is a good one :icon_chickcheers: 

Missed your call Pat sorry, we did the Kin Kin pub Sunday band thing.

Batz


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Batz said:


> Sounds like it was or is a good one :icon_chickcheers:
> 
> Missed your call Pat sorry, we did the Kin Kin pub Sunday band thing.
> 
> Batz




Well done boys..... 


Not to late to return the call batzz!

Katie


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Batz call while PP is stressing about chillin... he he he :icon_cheers:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

Just got cleaned up, 50L of ESB clone @1058.Now to drink and think.Hope you all had a good one.
GB


----------



## Batz (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Batz call while PP is stressing about chillin... he he he :icon_cheers:




Best I wait till he's chilling out,poor old thing they do get tensed up about nothing hey?


It's sad when they get to that age really, has he got any Valium? 

Batz


----------



## NickB (26/7/09)

Just chilling my second batch of the day. If I were a single man, I'd attempt a third! Blew a keg during the footy this arvo, so a double was a good choice!

To the WA'ers, great work. Just brewing with Pat would be reward enough, but no, you've done a ton of batches as well! ONYA!

PB - Nicely Done! Was gonna cube one of mine, but it seems that it's before midnight, and I've got time to chill it. Will work well as the shed is averaging 13C during the day ATM.

Off to add my last hops to my batch, then get the roast spuds out of the oven to go with the Slow Cooked Leg of Lamb 




Cheers


----------



## churchy (26/7/09)

Yeah I just finished a chocolate porter by myself(such a loner)lol. Listening to ABC football on the wireless.OG 1054 for 25L.Now to go for a 7km run for the City to Surf coming up.



Andrew


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

Batz said:


> Best I wait till he's chilling out,poor old thing they do get tensed up about nothing hey?
> 
> 
> It's sad when they get to that age really, has he got any Valium?
> ...


I just called PP for a phone beer ,spoke to Katie in stead as she is trapped inside ! apparently Pat's out side having an unintentional shower whilst using his new chiller plate LOL.Stresssssssssssed , I know its going to be my Fault, I sold him the chiller. h34r: h34r: h34r: :lol: 
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> I just called PP for a phone beer ,spoke to Katie in stead as she is trapped inside ! apparently Pat's out side having an unintentional shower whilst using his new chiller plate LOL.Stresssssssssssed , I know its going to be my Fault, I sold him the chiller.
> GB


Apparently PP has used his incontinence nappies and cleaned up his mess :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: Poor old thing !
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Katie again


Its all calm now ready for the next chill...

great talking to you nev hope to see you soon... lots of fun...


----------



## chappo1970 (26/7/09)

All righto then

Sounds like we have been some very busy brewers! Did the XXXX clone and Vienna yesterday and just tidying up from brewin' 2 more double batches this afternoon. A Dark Oktoberfest and a English Mild.

So 168lts all up for the weekend. Every cube and fermenter is full! GarvityGuru called around early and thakfully relieved me of 2 cubes.


Cheers


Chappo


----------



## chappo1970 (26/7/09)

*BREWERS and LITRES*

Yeastie Beastie - 23+23+?
Chappo - 164lts in total - 84lt Sat and 84lt Sunday 
gavo - 42
pants - 50
BribieG - 
Katie - 46lts
bradsbrew - 
PistolPatch - 23+23
Leigh - An unexpected 12 (you'll get a prize mate!)


----------



## brendo (26/7/09)

Well i am done and dusted (about 1.5 hours ago). I would say we ended up with around the planned 96l of wort into cubes. 

Unfortunately I supra-Jim was absent due to unforseen circumstances - so I was a lot busier than planned - but I was ably assisted by five newbies and despite some early pump priming problems it was a roaring success.

Thanks everyone for making it a success. I will be sorting out donations tomorrow - time now foe dinner and sleep! 

Cheers

brendo


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Na... Patch did 46 yesterday and 92 today we are included tho... Lloydie is drinking coffee im so upset... oh well he can drive.


Katie


nice speaking to you batz.... x


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Australia's Biggest Brew Day?

I think you meant, "Australia's Longest, Most Expensive and Frustrating Brew Day"

Just chilling the lagers now. I am so glad I spent that $220 worth of glycol. It has dropped the temperature a whole extra two degrees. Yippee.

LOL form
Pistol (taking another one for the team)

P.S. Forget the valium Batz. If Steph comes back I'm going for the Viagra!
P.P.S. Gryphon, I am expecting a credit note. 'ken high tech fandangled shit! I suppose 'll get it all going on the next brew but have the credit note written and ready


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> P.P.S. Gryphon, I am expecting a credit note. 'ken high tech fandangled shit! I suppose 'll get it all going on the next brew but have the credit note written and ready


PP I used a plate chiller with no glycol , water straight from the tap and got 15C into the fermentor ?I wanted 22C ! It will warm up as the yeast kicks in.Who knows best? :icon_chickcheers: 
BTW the new Mag drive pump (non March) I tested today works a treat ! I will speak to you Wednesday about this.I think you need one. :icon_cheers: 
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

katie on pp log in again...

a brew day at patches is always entertaining.....

P.S... forgot to tell you GB i dreamt you were a christian canibal last night... very strange you were eating my parents... I must of being nervous about brewing at patches... being my biab daddy an all... true...


----------



## eamonnfoley (26/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> PP I used a plate chiller with no glycol , water straight from the tap and got 15C into the fermentor ?I wanted 22C ! It will warm up as the yeast kicks in.Who knows best? :icon_chickcheers:
> BTW the new Mag drive pump (non March) I tested today works a treat ! I will speak to you Wednesday about this.I think you need one. :icon_cheers:
> GB



good to hear the pump is ok - let me know what they are worth to buy. I liked the look of it, and the 22W rating!

23L of altbier yesterday.


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

foles said:


> good to hear the pump is ok - let me know what they are worth to buy. I liked the look of it, and the 22W rating!
> 
> 23L of altbier yesterday.


And bloody quite as well, not like my 809 March ! Good thing, there is no way the water can get in unless it comes from below.Ran really cool as well.Im impressed.
GB


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> katie on pp log in again...
> 
> a brew day at patches is always entertaining.....
> 
> P.S... forgot to tell you GB i dreamt you were a christian canibal last night... very strange you were eating my parents... I must of being nervous about brewing at patches... being my biab daddy an all... true...


I take it your Mum's made of Tofu and your Dads a six pack of Fullers ESB.Very strange dream ! I must remember to brush tonight as your mums stuck between my front teeth . :icon_drool2: 
GB


----------



## Sammus (26/7/09)

Bah, I had no time, I only just got back to the gong and have to work early tomorrow morning..only 45L from me instead of my claimed 75  A bit unlucky there for me. Hopefully I'll have a less clashing weekend next year.


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Im over whelmed again SteveM01 who has being here since the beginning rode his push bike over ... has just left and he left a $50.00 donation... how good is that...

Katie


edit: keep forgetting to say its me


----------



## Sammus (26/7/09)

We can tell it's you Katie, PP never posts such short messages


----------



## manticle (26/7/09)

Had a great day at Brendo's watching an AG brew done by someone who know's what they're doing. Met a few new brewers, had lunch cooked for me, drank some beer and had my 8 million questions answered patiently and in a way I could understand and got to take home 15-17 litres of wort to ferment in my own time.

If this is done again next year, new brewers should take note and get in touch with willing hosts. I'm not sure everyone's non brewing aunty will have the attention span (I apologise to any potentially offended aunties) but for anyone vaguely interested in the process of brewing, it's a great way to learn something new and kit/extract and partial brewers (and even very new AG brewers like mysef) could find far worse days to spend a day.

Many thankyous to our hosts.


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Sammus said:


> We can tell it's you Katie, PP never posts such short messages


 :angry:


----------



## raven19 (26/7/09)

So we have 40L TTLL and 20L Dunklweisen from the weekend.

Well done to all whom took up the challenge. I hope it was a great day for all!

Cheers & Beers!


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

manticle said:


> Had a great day at Brendo's watching an AG brew done by someone who know's what they're doing. Met a few new brewers, had lunch cooked for me, drank some beer and had my 8 million questions answered patiently and in a way I could understand and got to take home 15-17 litres of wort to ferment in my own time.
> 
> If this is done again next year, new brewers should take note and get in touch with willing hosts. I'm not sure everyone's non brewing aunty will have the attention span (I apologise to any potentially offended aunties) but for anyone vaguely interested in the process of brewing, it's a great way to learn something new and kit/extract and partial brewers (and even very new AG brewers like mysef) could find far worse days to spend a day.
> 
> Many thankyous to our hosts.



Katie speaking...

exactly how i learnt... Patch is one of the most generous brewer/teachers around... always willing to to teach and at the same time you can drink his beer which is part of the learning i reckon...

thanks again to everyone envolved... but espeacially you MR PATCH YOU ARE A CHAMPION... LOVE YOU LOTS...


p.S: must be drunk... no really PP love you heaps...


----------



## cubbie (26/7/09)

Well Patch I hope your all done now and the stress levels have subsided. You made me feel so much better about my brewing 

Great to meet some brewers!!


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

No really PP love ya lots....


might get myself another amarillo ale... 

P.s... my feet are wet...


----------



## manticle (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Katie speaking...
> 
> exactly how i learnt... Patch is one of the most generous brewer/teachers around... always willing to to teach and at the same time you can drink his beer which is part of the learning i reckon...
> 
> ...



Hi Katie,

Can you clear your message box sometime tomorrow when you have time and incliniation? Trying to send a message but obviously so is everyone else at the moment

No rush - leave it till tomorrow. Enjoy the buzz of a well organised weekend.


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

manticle said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> Can you clear your message box sometime tomorrow when you have time and incliniation? Trying to send a message but obviously so is everyone else at the moment
> 
> No rush - leave it till tomorrow. Enjoy the buzz of a well organised weekend.




Yeah seems like all i do is bloody clean up... f*cking cleaning all the time. No one knows whats its like to live with a feral, a child two dogs and a cat and you want me to clean my bloody in box... 









on to it...


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

CLEAN UP IS HAPPENING... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU PP WHAT CAN I SAY...


:mellow: 
:huh: 
:wub:

kATIE

:wub:


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> CLEAN UP IS HAPPENING... ONCE AGAIN THANK YOU PP WHAT CAN I SAY...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Good to see its all finished , now you can get Pat to cook you dinner. Ha Ha :wub: 
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Good to see its all finished , now you can get Pat to cook you dinner. Ha Ha :wub:
> GB




We had food all day actually... nice meaty pork ribs... just what you would love GB..... we did have hommus tho...

Katie...

See you soon GB.. miss ya!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (26/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> We had food all day actually... nice meaty pork ribs... just what you would love GB..... we did have hommus tho...
> 
> Katie...
> 
> See you soon GB.. miss ya!


Miss you too! I think I may go and feed myself and retire to the couch, they may have a replay of the "All blacks" getting flogged ! Ha Ha.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (26/7/09)

Below is the last drop of the 142 lts brewed this weekend.

Piece of piss!





Now to read all the way back through this thread for the last 2 days


----------



## roger mellie (26/7/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> Miss you too! I think I may go and feed myself and retire to the couch, they may have a replay of the "All blacks" getting flogged ! Ha Ha.
> GB



As long as we beat the Yellow Peril GB.

Im Bored.

RM


----------



## petesbrew (27/7/09)

Knocked up my Raspberry Blonde last night, but sadly no boil overs to take pics of :icon_cheers: 

Coopers Canadian Blonde
1kg LME
200g white sugar
80g Melanoidin
80g Caramunich I
8g Styrian Goldings @ 60min
8g Saaz @ 10min
WLP 550 Belgian Ale
Went easy on the hops as I want to rely on the berry flavour, but the Sty. Golding & Saaz combo is a real winner in my belgians.


----------



## therook (27/7/09)

The missus went to Harry Potter and me and my little Buddy ( Sam ) made beer in the shed listening to the Footy

Well i ended up with 23 litres of 1.070 FES.....I think, pretty pissed by the end of the day after listening to the Mighty CATS toy with the Dawks ( Hawks )

Black AND THICK.....Should be a great beer

I missed you call yesterday Katie, i was at the Cricket club drinking $1 pots

Rook


----------



## eric8 (27/7/09)

I hate a great day with my friends, cooked up a bbq with Lamb burgers and some tatsy snags. Lots of kids over playing, ladies chatting and the boys brewing and drinking, how else would you rather spend a day.
I had a phone beer with PP, but was more like a shot!! lol, had a better beer with Katie though. Great to chat with you Katie, and well done again, and to Mr Chappo.
We are going to make this bigger and better for next year, so look out AHB!!! 
Big up everyone who brewed for the cause!!


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/09)

Haven't got time to wade through sixteen pages to as a refresher to the participants:


Is our pledged money to be paid to a central point such as Katie who will forward to the charity as a single contribution on behalf of the forum or:
Do we pay individually on an 'honour' system
Erm what's the charity again, as I've forgotten ?

Cheers

Michael :icon_cheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (27/7/09)

Gotta race to work but just a quick question....

WHO WEIGHED THE GRAIN HERE YESTRDAY????

We had a full sack of pilsner malt, we needed 9.6kgs, and there's only 3.6 kgs left!!!!!!!!!!  

(More later.)

LOL
Pat (Whole grain masher)

P.S. I love you too Katie. You and Chappo should be proud.


----------



## brendo (27/7/09)

hmmmm I might be being a little dense here - but where do we put the donations? I know it is on everydayhero... but searching for any of the likely suspects doesn't turn anything up (australias biggest brew day).

Anyone know what the event is called or got a link?

Brendo


----------



## Sammus (27/7/09)

Links are in the wiki

http://www.aussiehomebrewer.com/forum/inde...;showarticle=90


----------



## petesbrew (27/7/09)

Here u go brendo.. I had trouble too.

link to front page

Just click on either the breast cancer or RSPCA link, and go from there.


----------



## cdbrown (27/7/09)

Sounds like everyone had a good day yesterday, should've made an effort to try and update the progress at our place but was running around all day.

Had some mates turn up at 9am with one very eager to get the beers going so the first pints were going down at 9.30 before the brewing had started. Already looking to be a long day. In the end made 4x20L batches, not quite the 6 I was hoping for, but it was the first foray into AG, first use of the esky, first split boil and first no-chill. Also a first for making jerky - 1.5kg of topside roast didn't last very long at all. A day of firsts for Browntown Brewery. Not the first time we've started drinking at 9am though. 

Problems encountered - 
-people more interested in drinking than brewing, but can't blame them for that
-not factoring in the time to bring the water temps up or wort to boil so under estimated time for each brew
-reading the wrong recipe and chucking in 30g Southern Cross hops into a Leffe clone. Decided to reduce the boil time on this so it doesn't turn out too bitter
-siphon hose getting blocked by hop crud

All in all good fun and I think there's about $200 there for donations.


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

Upped my donation to $25 online just now.

Well Done Katie for organising and for the supporting of good causes.

My Tally was 60L of beer in total.

Cheers!


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

Bribie you can forward it to me, but have a look at the links and let me know.

Everyday hero was the best option.... There is a donation of $20 on both were someone has not put there name down ????

Pants you have heaps of donations that is fantastic.

Well done everyone... 

Im home sick with the flu... seemed to drink it away yesterday but its back.


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

Katie said:


> Im home sick with the flu... seemed to drink it away yesterday but its back.



Then get back on the turps! :icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350 (27/7/09)

A big thankyou to Katie and Chappo for organising the day

 Thankyou

You guys did a fantastic job, pulling all of this together. I had a fair bit of interest in my brewing demos, brewed 95 litres and managed to raise $250 in donations. Great day, must do again



Paul


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

I have the spreadsheet at work, which I will update tommorow back at work... and let everybody know of the process of donations... There is already close to $700... on the everyday websites already.

Yesterday Cubbie got $200.00 

I got close to $200.00...

I want to thank Patch again for his help in organising the event and having the brew day at his house.... Also his donations which is close to $100.00 he also donated the grain to the cause! And the entertainment was great. I hope we didnt leave the place into much of a mess. I didnt think I was drunk yesterday until this morning and look at all my posts.... Patch can you delete them LOL! 

Not quite sure what happened with the grain, Lloydie thinks he may of put pilsner malt in the amarillo ale his not sure.

It was great meeting you Steve... your beer Im thinking was the beer of the day. What you can do with kits and bits is amazing, I wonder what you will do with grain.

If everybody can put there litres on the wiki register that will be great then we can have a total of beer brewed.


----------



## eric8 (27/7/09)

Should we add in how much we raised as well?


----------



## Leigh (27/7/09)

Katie said:


> If everybody can put there litres on the wiki register that will be great then we can have a total of beer brewed.



Do you want volume left in kettle or diluted volume? h34r:


----------



## raven19 (27/7/09)

Updated the Wiki with our brews and $$$.


----------



## muckey (27/7/09)

Jaysus, what a weekend.

sounds like most people had a great time and got lots of brewing done. Unfortunately life got in the way and cut my brewing output back to 28 litres but it was a good day, now to decide on which charity to donate to.
well don Katie and minikatie (chappo) for organising this


----------



## cubbie (27/7/09)

Hi Katie,

I have some more donations to add to the cash I gave you yesterday. Will read back through the thread later on and get the detail on how to submit the extra dollars.

Was a great weekend. I had a lot of fun brewing and watching Chappo water his carpet. Someone should have told him we have winter sprinkler restrictions enforced.

Cubbie.


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

eric8 said:


> Should we add in how much we raised as well?


 

Yes please...



Leigh said:


> Do you want volume left in kettle or diluted volume? h34r:




into the fermenter LOL!



cubbie said:


> Hi Katie,
> 
> I have some more donations to add to the cash I gave you yesterday. Will read back through the thread later on and get the detail on how to submit the extra dollars.
> 
> ...



If you go to the bottom of my signature and click on articles... it will take you to the front page and you click on either rspca or breast cancer foundation and it takes you to the everyday hero page you donate there.

If think you have mean Pistol Patch... Chappos in QLD... luckily his carpet was not to bad after we cleaned up...


----------



## cubbie (27/7/09)

Katie said:


> Yes please...
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Ha I do mean Patch. Mind you there was enough water flying about to give Chappo a spray.


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

Brendo I hear you were a great host and teacher which is a big part of this event...


----------



## manticle (27/7/09)

And his lady friend............silently bringing coffee, snacks, water and soft drink at appropriate moments as well as putting on a great lunch.


----------



## brendo (27/7/09)

Katie said:


> Brendo I hear you were a great host and teacher which is a big part of this event...



thanks Katie it was a good day. Mistakes were made, lessons were learnt and beer was made.

Best bit was I had plenty of willing hands to clean mash run and kettle for me :beerbang:

cheers

brendo


----------



## brendo (27/7/09)

manticle said:


> And his lady friend............silently bringing coffee, snacks, water and soft drink at appropriate moments as well as putting on a great lunch.



behind every brewer should be an understanding swmbo. 

I am pretty lucky on that front


----------



## Bribie G (27/7/09)

Am I getting wires crossed or does a donation to the RSPCA just go to the WA branch? There are kittens to be rescued in Adelaide :unsure: not to mention Queensland etc.


----------



## iScarlet (27/7/09)

+1 everything Manticle has said already. Bloody fantastic day out. Many thanks to Brendo and his better half!


----------



## Bizier (27/7/09)

Katie said:


> Bribie you can forward it to me, but have a look at the links and let me know.
> 
> Everyday hero was the best option.... There is a donation of $20 on both were someone has not put there name down ????



I believe that is me. Sorry Katie.


----------



## Gavo (27/7/09)

Updated wiki, 42lt into fermenter and cube, $35 raised. Had a great day Saturday, brewing, BBQing and having a few drinks with friends on a wonderful warm and sunny winters day (well after the three degree start) here on the Western Downs.

Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

Bizier said:


> I believe that is me. Sorry Katie.




Thats cool... Excellent stuff...


----------



## muckey (27/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Am I getting wires crossed or does a donation to the RSPCA just go to the WA branch? There are kittens to be rescued in Adelaide :unsure: not to mention Queensland etc.



we're good down here in Adelaide. I beleive butters has retro-fitted all the kittens with airlocks h34r: 

on topic - added my donation so you should have another email in you're overstressed inbox Katie


----------



## PistolPatch (27/7/09)

[You'd never guess but the following is by PP not Katie. I have run out of emoticons. Grrr!]

Still haven't read the last day's pages of posts properly but what a great effort by all around the country :super: 

It was great to have a quick look here now and again and see everyone's posts but a bit dissapointing not to be able to reply or read them with more than a glance.

As for the phone beers, we missed more than we got sorry. Sorry Eric that I couldn't talk but I had to mash out two kettles, get Katie another drink and make her a sandwich all within two minutes 

Usually when I have a brew day here, I like to have everything organised in advance. Never buy a heap of new equipment before a brew day! I hardly stopped since Monday I reckon and was buggered at stumps last night.

But, it was all great fun and much was achieved. For example, I'm pretty sure that SteveM01 will keep making excellent kit beer for a long time cos I reckon we weren't too convincing on the simplicity of AG [emoticon] Steve, thank you for that barrell load of nuts, the nut brown ale (which I am pleased to see there are 2 left in my fridge!!!!) your generous donation and helping out so much with the brew. Next time I'll show you how to AG properly with no fuss or plumbing dramas!

Lochee and Steph turned up with a $40 donation before they went househunting. They couldn't make it back which was unfortunate because I was quite keen on at least giving Steph a little something. (I think I just wrote something very bad but Lochee and Steph will laugh). Here's a pic. Steph is on the right [emoticon] 





Doogiechap dropped by even though he was having a busy day and gave me a quick high-tech counselling session whilst his son Josh gave me a few pointers on what ripstick(?) I should buy. Doogie couldn't even stay for a beer but still dropped money on his way out. He's the man!

rude also had a full schedule but managed to do the same as Doogs and he had both his boys! Great to meet another local brewer and I will look forward to a relaxed beer with you rude asap.

cubbie joined the circus and came all the way from West Perth. What a pleasure to meet you cubbie and thanks for your help. I am usually a more organised host but not yesterday. I think Katie got mixed up on how much you donated. She thought it was $200 but I straightened her out today. Your $2 donation was nice. Oh, and did I tell everyone that I paid off another $198 from my stainless steel supplier today? 

Quite a few other brewers couldn't make it and sent their best wishes which I haven't had time to reply to as yet sorry. We missed you. Whilst this was the smallest brew day I have had, it was the biggest debacle ever.

Thank God Lloydie was here. Whilst Katie sun-baked, Lloydie and I were able to concentrate on the real brewing between bringing her an endless supply of drinks. We looked after her well but at the end of the day it was only Lloydie and myself who ended up with wet T-shirts  

Lloydie, thanks mate for all your help and the mountain of washing up you did at the end of the day. You and I always manage to keep the brew going. (BTW, I reckon it was probably me that handed you the Pilsner sack instead of the BB Ale. Hah!) Here's a pic of Lloydie and Steve. Steve is smiling because he's thinking, "Man, my kit and kilo is friggin' excellent. I could have had my brew on by the time these guys even found those hops they were looking for in the freezer." Lloydie is thinking, "I'm really going to smell and enjoy the aroma of this one beer because I can see it si the last relaxed one I'll get today."

Oh, and see that grain bag between their legs? That's the bag of whole grain Galaxy malt I mistook for the crushed grain bill and threw in the mash. Hah!





I think I better stop writing.

Katie, thanks a heap to you for dishing up and heating up all that top food that you and Lloydie brought. The food was a God-send for a poor brewer who hadn't had time to eat for way too many hours. Yum! Yum! It was bloody tasty. How good were those spare ribs!!! (And I know you did a heap of other stuff yesterday. Much more fun to take the piss but eh?) We didn't even touch anything of mine which is tops as today has been another long one.

I know organising this day has been a lot of hard work for you. It has been far from easy for you organisers.

You have done a great job. We all owe you more than a beer and I think we can safely say that this has been the inaugural ABBD, not the one and only.

Here's to you,
Patch


----------



## Sammus (27/7/09)

BribieG said:


> Am I getting wires crossed or does a donation to the RSPCA just go to the WA branch? There are kittens to be rescued in Adelaide :unsure: not to mention Queensland etc.



Yeah I noticed that too Bribie, there is a 'RSPCA Australia' that probably would've been more appropriate to choose for the event, no worries though. Hopefully my 115 (people who sponsored me decided they couldn't afford when the day came, so it came out of my tax return <_<) takes care of a kitten or two long enough for it to be adopted.


----------



## Katherine (27/7/09)

Ah thanks PP... thanks AGAIN for holding the day there it was heaps of fun even with this dreaded cold. The beer you have on tap is fantastic and even only after 12 hours in the keg.

Next year will be even better organised and easier Im thinking. Im still overwhelmed by the people who participated and what they put into the day. Who would of thought that beer lovers would be so generous! 

You are better at words then me so your post summed it pretty well! 

Thanks PP... and also thanks to Lloydie he put in a lot of work yesterday.... :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## PistolPatch (28/7/09)

Katie, when does this ABBD ever end?

You know how we said nothing else could go wrong? The debacle grows...

I just started to wind down and then suddenly remembered I had my aeration stone in the lager I pitched just before posting above. 

FFS! I had to get my camera out but of course, knowing nothing about digital cameras, I even stuffed the pics up. I only half pressed the button on half the photos I just took. Picture though, a fermenting fridge with 2 fermenters and full of foam!!! Here's one of the two pics I took correctly but this is after I took out the culprit fermenter and cleaned up most of the mess...





Had to pull both fermenters out and try and spray them with no-rinse sides and underside without dripping a heap of beer on the carpet.

Oh, and did I tell you that after Saturday night's debacle, I put a heap of wet towels in my washing machine? I think the load was so heavy, it must have ripped the belt off because it hasn't worked since. So tomorrow night's job is lifting the dryer off the washing machine, tilting the machine back and finding out what has gone wrong.

Here is what lies in front of me  





Maybe just put me down for 23lts next year?


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

LOL you love a drama.....


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Ive got the stat's up....

Everybody in red has paid.

Rude and Cubbie im putting your payments through on my card but im still trying to collect payments. 


PANTS $407.00 IN DONATIONS, THAT IS FANTASTIC... PLEASE THANK YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS.....

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Thanks for the huge effort on the weekend cdbrown... and the huge donation...

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## cdbrown (28/7/09)

No worries Katie - you'll get the email for the other donation soon I guess.

Here's just a pic or two of the day. Didn't get enough time to upload them all. The pic of the table was about 10am.


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> No worries Katie - you'll get the email for the other donation soon I guess.



Its both being done $100 for each?


----------



## Leigh (28/7/09)

Katie, I've updated the wicki with my final "fermenter" volume LOL

You were right, I didn't need a password. I was trying to donate using the "member" function!


----------



## cdbrown (28/7/09)

$100 for each, just took a little while between the first donation and the second.


----------



## eric8 (28/7/09)

I am still waiting for a couple people to send me their donations, but I have about $241 so far, would definitely like to get near the $300 mark though.


----------



## LLoyd (28/7/09)

Massive thanks to everyone involved! Having said that i'll just itemise a few..
Katie sweetheart well done, great job. All your effort/stress/thought/work has brought a huge result. I'm fucken proud of you baby!(flu and all) X...x.
Chappo thanks for all your work/help/lifesaving!
PP thanks again for another brewday/experiment/clusterfuck/pissup/bbq. Always fun, always a learning experience. Much stress little sleep/food, much appreciated!
Still contributing to brew science no matter what the cause!
Doogie and rude, thanks for dropping in! 'The more the merrier" is certainly true!
Cubbie thanks again for gathering such a large donation and taking the time to drop it off on the day.
Steve thanks for some bloody nice beer and conversation. Be great to have you over at ours for a brewday (our plate chiller works)
Sean and Lynley always great to see you guys!
GB your speakerphonecall was just what we needed at that particular time!!

Cheers again all over the country, it's been a pleasure to be involved in something like this.

Lloydie


----------



## pants (28/7/09)

Katie said:


> PANTS $407.00 IN DONATIONS, THAT IS FANTASTIC... PLEASE THANK YOUR FAMILY AND FRIENDS.....



I certainly will thank them, I'm very proud that they're so generous. The figure at the moment is $432, actually, and the best thing is, there's another donation to come yet (probably tomorrow)!

Thank you, Katie, and Chappo too for organising the day! 

Oh, and another good thing is that I'm typing this to the sound of my Robust Porter fermenting away. I can't wait to taste it! My first brew on my new BIAB rig, and I wasn't plagued by dramas like some others! ;-)

Steve.


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Sorry pants my math is a good as my spelling

View attachment 29272


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

Sorry pants my math is a good as my spelling

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## Sammus (28/7/09)

Katie said:


> Sorry pants my math is a good as my spelling
> 
> View attachment 29272



Lol did you do that on purpose?


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

no...


----------



## PistolPatch (28/7/09)

pants said:


> My first brew on my new BIAB rig, and I wasn't plagued by dramas like some others! ;-)
> 
> Steve.



What? Did someone have problems? Get them to PM me and I'll sort them out 

Congratulations Steve :super: Great to hear you had a top day and a smooth one.

Also congratulations to all you big money raisers. (I didn't raise a cent from anyone. Just my donation which I will finalise before Friday Katie. I will try to do better next year when I have everything running the way I want it - lol!)

You guys have dione an amazing job.

Very impressed!
Pat

P.S. I reckon that every time this weekend that I have informed you guys of a mishap, another one has soon followed so I have decided NOT to tell you what I found this morning  

P.P.S. Lloydie, I reckon I solved the mystery of the missing pilsner malt. That must have been the bag of whole grain I poured in the mash. So, 25kgs - 9.6kgs - 3.6 kgs - 4.8kgs (Saturday brews) = 7kgs of dunked whole grain. Nothing! You weighed everything perfectly - donya.


----------



## Katherine (28/7/09)

LOL I actually said that might have being the case to Lloydie... funny stuff...

Well next year will be smoother hey! 

We have four fermentors going whaoooooooo!

I have not had a drink for two nights now how good am I! I usually dont until Wednesday!


----------



## PistolPatch (28/7/09)

Katie said:


> Well next year will be smoother hey!



Oh no! We have to do this again?


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (28/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Oh no! We have to do this again?


If you buy another Plate chiller you can have twice the fun :lol: . Go and study ! Malting + Bock and Brown Ale.
GB


----------



## PistolPatch (28/7/09)

LOL! Can you source those easy screw up hose clamps for me please? 

I am seriously thinking about not turning up tomorrow. I'm totally buggered but my mind is still racing with ideas. Phone beer?

Sorry Katie, we are turning this into a QLD Case Swap thread.

Wonder if we can hit 1000 posts?


----------



## Yeastie Beastie (28/7/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Stop the serious drinking Katie and Lloyd. Remember you are meant to be bringing over here tomorrow what you don't drink tonight. :angry:
> 
> I'm finding it hard to keep track of who brewed today as I have to keep doing brewing stuff.
> 
> ...



23 + 23 + 46


----------



## pants (29/7/09)

Wiki updated... Last donation is in - a total of $452!


----------



## NickB (29/7/09)

Will be popping my donation in either tonight or tomorrow...

Ended up a little short on my total volume for the day, but will still throw in $50.

Got 18L of RauchBier, and 21L of Doc's Yardglass Session Lite

Will update the Wiki when I'm done donating!

Well done to all, especially Katie and Chappo for organising the whole thing!


----------



## clarkey7 (29/7/09)

Updated raw ingredient amounts into wiki....

Also, I took quite a few photos of the process (on the day)....should I slap them in this thread??

PB :icon_cheers:


----------



## paulwolf350 (29/7/09)

cdbrown said:


> $100 for each, just took a little while between the first donation and the second.




There should be two $125 donations for myself too, one to rspca and one to breast foundation

Paul


----------



## NickB (29/7/09)

Wiki updated with grain, hops and donation amount, and donation done!

Thanks again to Katie and Chappo for all your hard work, and all those who brewed and donated on the weekend!

Cheers


----------



## Katherine (30/7/09)

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

so far for the Breast Cancer Foundation

$1,162.00


----------



## Gavo (31/7/09)

That's really cool Katie. Bring it on for next year, we will make a bigger day of it here for sure.


Cheers
Gavo.


----------



## Katherine (31/7/09)

I know and Im pretty sure more people would of brewed on that day and not said so for a min of $5.00...


for RSPCA

$533.00


----------



## eric8 (3/8/09)

Just added my Donations Katie.

Well done Katie and Chappo, you guys put in a huge effort, we all tip our hats to you. Although tipping a beer would be better!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (3/8/09)

Cheers for that Eric......


Nearly up to $2000


----------



## Katherine (3/8/09)

Thanks GB.... another $55.00... 

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls



When I have time I will tally up all the litres so we can see how much beer was brewed....


----------



## Katherine (3/8/09)

$1,440.00 for The Breast Cancer Foundation

Thanks Doogiechap for your donation....


----------



## T.D. (3/8/09)

After a crazy couple of weeks I have finally had a chance to follow up on this big brewday! I did two brews in the end, each a little smaller in volume but adding up to more than a regular 150L batch on my big system. I did 80L of Bright Ale (Galaxy and US Cascade) and 90L of Mild, so a total of 170L.

Katie I will be in touch re payment etc, I haven't forgotten!

Here are some pics...


----------



## Fatgodzilla (3/8/09)

T.D. said:


> After a crazy couple of weeks I have finally had a chance to follow up on this big brewday!




Same here KT. Not great on this spreadsheet. Might help if you can do the following for me ...

1. Remove my contribution on the spreadsheet (#7 - didn't get to brew in my name)
2. Edit the NSW Case Swap effort (# 41 on spreadsheet) we brewed (we think) 140 litres (no one accurately measured anything on the day). I'll go $0.50 per litre and will chase up the swappers to make contributions.
3. Where do we deposit the money ? Can't find it - I know its there but well, can't find it. 

Well done you and your fellow conspirators - I'm proud to be associated with you !


----------



## Katherine (4/8/09)

wow you both sound like you being slaking off only 320 litres of beer between the both of you...  

charities

so either breast cancer foundation or rspca... cheers


----------



## Katherine (4/8/09)

OK..... amount raised so far and PAID.... is 




$1998.00



as Fatz said.... I am also proud to be associated with you lot.... Ive nearly got tears I dreamt of raising that much and knew we were capable but really. WOW... and there still donations to come.


----------



## Katherine (4/8/09)

Fatz and the NSW xmas swap has just taken us over the $2000.00 mark....



$2098.00


----------



## Bribie G (4/8/09)

Donated $25 for a 25 L brew, and did a direct donation to QLD RSPCA as kittens get stwangled here as well, you know :unsure:


----------



## Katherine (4/8/09)

There is a bit of a story of why it ended up WA, I didnt intend it that way but really cant be bothered explaining.. but you have made your point Bribie... cheers MATE!


----------



## Katherine (4/8/09)

Cheers Manticle......

We are are to $2288.00


----------



## PistolPatch (4/8/09)

Pocket Beers said:


> Also, I took quite a few photos of the process (on the day)....should I slap them in this thread??



Hell yeah! Bring 'em on PB!

Nice pics TD!

So who hasn't paid yet apart from you, me and chappo Katie - lol! I am just finishing the washing up from the brew day and once it is done (a 2 to 3 day project I think) I'll be whacking my money through.

Getting there,
Pat


----------



## manticle (4/8/09)

Katie said:


> Cheers Manticle......
> 
> We are are to $2288.00




No worries.

Can you update my amount on the spreadsheet? Not sure if it matters but I like seeing my name in print at least once a year.


----------



## Katherine (5/8/09)

Ive being doing a clean up and working out who did brew and what... 

and so far we have raised more money then the amount of beer we brewed.


----------



## bradsbrew (5/8/09)

BribieG said:


> Donated $25 for a 25 L brew, and did a direct donation to QLD RSPCA as kittens get stwangled here as well, you know
> 
> View attachment 29419



Think I will follow your lead on this one Bribie and donate to QLD RSPCA but bloody hell Michael wtf is all the bottom tabs about.....stranglin kittens, beer porn, chappo jelly wrestlin and kegorator sex :wacko: :blink: . I can understand the other three but chappo jelly wrestlin FFS :icon_vomit: 

Brad


----------



## paulwolf350 (5/8/09)

manticle said:


> No worries.
> 
> Can you update my amount on the spreadsheet? Not sure if it matters but I like seeing my name in print at least once a year.



yeah mine says $125 donated on the spreadsheet, but i donated $125 to each charity so a total of $250

Paul


----------



## Katherine (5/8/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> yeah mine says $125 donated on the spreadsheet, but i donated $125 to each charity so a total of $250
> 
> Paul




paul sorry about that and thank you very much for bringing that to my attention... Ill fix it tommorow at work. Cheers again....


----------



## Katherine (6/8/09)

Current spreadsheet....

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## muckey (6/8/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Think I will follow your lead on this one Bribie and donate to QLD RSPCA but bloody hell Michael wtf is all the bottom tabs about.....stranglin kittens, beer porn, chappo jelly wrestlin and kegorator sex :wacko: :blink: . I can understand the other three but chappo jelly wrestlin FFS :icon_vomit:
> 
> Brad




hmm, chappo jelly wrestling...... that makes bribie and butters more alike than I realised :lol:


----------



## therook (6/8/09)

Just paid up Katie

Rook


----------



## Katherine (6/8/09)

Thanks Rook x

$2508.00


----------



## raven19 (7/8/09)

They are some nice big healthy donation numbers there now! I am impressed.

I dare say we shall be making this a regualr yearly effort?


----------



## eric8 (7/8/09)

raven19 said:


> I dare say we shall be making this a regualr yearly effort?


I dare say you would be right Raven :icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)

More money raised there beer brewed!!!!! 

Im blown away... 

You guys are FANTASTIC....

Im going home to have a beer.


----------



## paulwolf350 (7/8/09)

Katie said:


> paul sorry about that and thank you very much for bringing that to my attention... Ill fix it tommorow at work. Cheers again....




No worries, you are doing a fantastic job with this, by the way. Looking forward to next year already

Paul


----------



## Katherine (7/8/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> No worries, you are doing a fantastic job with this, by the way. Looking forward to next year already
> 
> Paul



Yeah Ill probably except more help next year and more ideas... the charities will work differently as im not sure every body was happy with them. And of cause I know now how to start the pages etc.

Paul you have being a great help.... cheers 

Katie


----------



## PistolPatch (7/8/09)

LOL!

Katie, by the look of your spelling in the post above, your Dry August isn't going so well 

Great to see that we are all keen on this becoming a yearly event and I know Katie is thrilled that the money raised has exceeded expectations already.

I especially like the idea of being able to donate to our charity of choice or have I already said that?  

Katie, I picked up my new Visa card from the bank this arvo (did I tell everyone that my ABBD week from hell ended with my wallet being stolen?) so am now good for doing internet transfers of funds. I'm only going to donate a small amount this year but next year I'll be fired up if I am sure we run things my way  

...And if I don't spend a grand on brewing gear and if my wallet doesn't get stolen and if I haven't already given money to someone else and...

Excuses, excuses, excuses!

Bring on next year!


----------



## Katherine (8/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> LOL!
> 
> Katie, by the look of your spelling in the post above, your Dry August isn't going so well
> 
> ...




This is a beer forum not a spell check forum.... Yeah didnt last long on the dry front. Beer anyhow LOL!

The problem with individual charities is the monitoring. Can you imagine GB setting up his own Everyday hero page LOL! Anyhow Eric and I have already set the next date for the biggest brew day I just have to talk to him again about it as I cant remember the date.

Cheers PP it wasnt a great week for you was it. But lessons dont leave your car open with your wallet under the seat... drrrrrr!


----------



## Katherine (11/8/09)

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## winkle (11/8/09)

I missed out this year but will be in next years, should try and have it the same time as the Big Brew Day, then we could big note ourselves in the States.


----------



## Katherine (11/8/09)

winkle said:


> I missed out this year but will be in next years, should try and have it the same time as the Big Brew Day, then we could big note ourselves in the States.



More money then litres this year....


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

chiller spray


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Can you imagine GB setting up his own Everyday hero page LOL!


And whats so funny about that ?The breasts got it this year but I may go for another body part next year !
GB


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> And whats so funny about that ?The breasts got it this year but I may go for another body part next year !
> GB



Only picking....

Though how is indvidual charities going to be monitered? Any ideas?


----------



## eric8 (12/8/09)

As good as an idea as that is, I think it is a lot easier to have maybe just 1 charity. I think an idea we could throw around is maybe changing the charity each year, this way it could be voted on as to which charity for each year. Any thoughts?

I know Winkle suggested having at the same time as the Big Brew Day, and whilst there are a lot of people who get involved in that, and I have in the past, but this is for Aussie brewers and I think we should have our own day, and lets not forget that we are also rasing money for charity, whereas the BBD in America doesn't. The fact that we are also doing this for charity means we could big note ourselves even more so than the Americans.

Obviously just my 2c worth, but I think this is something that Katie and Chappo ran with and we should make it our own, not just a tag along with the US BBD.

:icon_cheers:


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

eric8 said:


> As good as an idea as that is, I think it is a lot easier to have maybe just 1 charity. I think an idea we could throw around is maybe changing the charity each year, this way it could be voted on as to which charity for each year. Any thoughts?
> 
> I know Winkle suggested having at the same time as the Big Brew Day, and whilst there are a lot of people who get involved in that, and I have in the past, but this is for Aussie brewers and I think we should have our own day, and lets not forget that we are also rasing money for charity, whereas the BBD in America doesn't. The fact that we are also doing this for charity means we could big note ourselves even more so than the Americans.
> 
> ...



I like the idea for a POLL/VOTE for the charity as indvidual charities would be hard to monitor. And also keeping the charities within Australia would be great. 

I remember you said something about the date now. I never even knew there was a big brew day in the states. I thought I had a original idea! 

There are still a few people that have not forwarded to the charities Im thinking the sites close of at the end of this month.


----------



## eric8 (12/8/09)

Yeah i did mention that, and I think that is why some people didn't want to get involved. But this is OUR day guys, not something to jump on a bandwagon. Lets do this for ourselves!

I have to say that i did notice that only 33 or so people have donated, yet there where just over 50 who said they would get involved, so please if you haven't donated then do it as soon as you can. It is for charity and for great causes.

edit: was going to but didn't


----------



## PistolPatch (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Though how is indvidual charities going to be monitered? Any ideas?



Easy as. Most people will donate online and so can post their receipt as a pic. Just have to include "AHB," somewhere. Anyone who doesn't donate over the net can scan their receipt or just get another AHBer to vouch for them.

This will certainly raise more money as people will have more passion about the things they care about and will also be far more competitive.

Also, no one charity is going to give us publicity but a newspaper might be very interested in a bunch of brewers who battle it out each year to raise the most amount of money for their favourite cause.

This is just my opinion but lucky for you guys, I am always right .

Spot!


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Easy as. Most people will donate online and so can post their receipt as a pic. Just have to include "AHB," somewhere. Anyone who doesn't donate over the net can scan their receipt or just get another AHBer to vouch for them.
> 
> This will certainly raise more money as people will have more passion about the things they care about and will also be far more competitive.
> 
> ...



Are you putting your hand up to monitor the individual charities PP? 

Also what do you think about keeping the charites with Australia?

A newspaper would of being interesting in this year also the same concept is there. I just didnt get it out there quick enough. Though Eric and I will work on that next year alot earlier. 

Dont get me wrong I dont dislke your idea its just maintaining it. Also $1800.00 to one charity looks better then $50.00 to one charity. If we work together the impact is bigger!


----------



## PistolPatch (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Are you putting your hand up to monitor the individual charities PP?



I'd happily do the above.

If it is restricted to Australia then count me out. Plenty of people suffering unspeakable stuff elsewhere.

As I said before, "$10,000 raised for charity," looks a lot better than "$3.000 raised for Charity 'X.' "

See? I am right again .


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> I'd happily do the above.
> 
> If it is restricted to Australia then count me out. Plenty of people suffering unspeakable stuff elsewhere.
> 
> ...




We can talk about it, see what others think. But I thinks its best to keep it in Australia I have my reasons. Im going home now! Katie storms out.


----------



## manticle (12/8/09)

Because there was so much trouble getting some charities to accept beer related donations the above could be problematic.

Maybe a compromise is to put together a list and those willing to be involved can vote? Take the top 5 (arbitrary number - could be 6, could be 4) approach them and see who's interested. I would also be interested in extending beyond Australia but I was more than happy with the two organisations chosen and have no complaints.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> I'd happily do the above.
> 
> If it is restricted to Australia then count me out. Plenty of people suffering unspeakable stuff elsewhere.
> 
> ...



You seem to think that having an unfocused money raising effort would ensure that more money would be raised, though I really don't think that will be the case. All money raising efforts, such as the city to bay marathon, have a focus for the money raising, making it feel more like there's a point to it, rather than "we're raising money for the amorphous blob that calls itself 'charity'".


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

I really think it would be a great idea to choose the charities its easier to manage and to keep legitimate not say people are dishonest just so it can be monitored. Collecting money for organisations you need to be careful, if the media does get involved we need to be able to tell them how the money is dispersed.

I think it is important to keep the funds in Australia! I have major problems with raising money for charities outside due to: For example Africa: does not help their economy yes the money might school the child and a build a well but once the child has grown and educated and go out into the workforce to find there is no economy due to lazy/corrup govt who RELY ON AID. Not sure if you are aware since Bob Geldolf did Live Aid Africa economy has declined even more? Not blaming him he did a fantastic job making the WORLD aware of what was happening but has not helped the economy. So I say let the developed world stop sponsoring rebels and guerillas. I think the problems of Africa are cased by rich western elites - not African people themselves. They are simply trapped in the prison created for them.

Dont get me wrong I care very much for what goes on in other countries I just think it needs to be done on a different level then CHARITY work more like a development thing!


----------



## Leigh (12/8/09)

IMO it really does need to be a single charity. We tried the multiple charity thing once and it is difficult to monitor and you don't get a lot more biccies for the extra effort put in. 

This years BBD was good, except the "localisation" of one charity. Not knocking the decision to choose RSPCA WA, but IMO the charity needs to be at least Australia wide.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Leigh said:


> IMO it really does need to be a single charity. We tried the multiple charity thing once and it is difficult to monitor and you don't get a lot more biccies for the extra effort put in.
> 
> This years BBD was good, except the "localisation" of one charity. Not knocking the decision to choose RSPCA WA, but IMO the charity needs to be at least Australia wide.



Leigh I agree totally with you that was a mistake on my behalf, I didnt intentially do it! Tho I do worry about those QLDrs with animals  

When I first approached them I did not relise they were WA alone, then got to deep in and then in the end it didnt matter anyhow! But that is how it went.


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> I think it is important to keep the funds in Australia! I have major problems with raising money for charities outside due to: For example Africa: does not help their economy yes the money might school the child and a build a well but once the child has grown and educated and go out into the workforce to find there is no economy due to lazy/corrup govt who RELY ON AID. Not sure if you are aware since Bob Geldolf did Live Aid Africa economy has declined even more? Not blaming him he did a fantastic job making the WORLD aware of what was happening but has not helped the economy. So I say let the developed world stop sponsoring rebels and guerillas. I think the problems of Africa are cased by rich western elites - not African people themselves. They are simply trapped in the prison created for them.



Broad brush. This is especially considering the number of states in Subsaharan Africa.

While I don't want to debate this (I'm really not in the mood), talking about 'Africa' like it's all the same the continent over is somewhat sweeping.


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

P & C I kind of expected you to be the first to bite, and Im no way up to scratch on my politics as you.... 

and not really ready for a debate with you but please enlighten me!


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (12/8/09)

We already sponsor a little Vietnamese kid and have done for ages but I might start to put some money away every time I brew and sponsor another kid.Also I intend to take donations from you lot every time you come over for a quite drink :beer: , that way I can sponsor a whole country.  Got to go and find GB's booze bucket.
GB


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/8/09)

I'll just write something brief- partly because I've had a few beers, and also partly because it's a region of the world which I am not wholly versed in. Subsaharan Africa is host to a litany of different states, all of which have vastly different political systems. Pinning down difficulties to one particular source is to not only ignore many other influences but also to imply through omission that it applies equally to all states, which is not the case. Reliance on aid is part of the problem in the states where the biggest problems are- pushed through the common images of the 'dirt farming poor African'. However, problems are reinforced through multiple sources- the 'strong man' problem creating political leaders who are clearly unqualified to look after an economy/country (Mugabe is an example of this, his goals are noble- that is, ensuring that the minority don't have the majority of the money- just his methods are stupid), the hangover form colonialism (though this is largely an excuse IMO), protectionism restricting economic growth, historical factors creating security dilemmas (take Ethipia's constant issues with its neighbours) which in turn is a drain on national resources, the inability of the state to exert control over the whole of its borders (the universal assumption that states control the entirety of the land internationally recognised to be their borders is very optimistic) and in turn local groups taking control of certain areas and in turn impoverishing the local population... it goes on.

While there is a certain difficulty in getting around these problems, especially in a charity/aid setting, the complexity and intertwining nature of the problems is the reason why they are so embedded and difficult to overcome (which is why I hate Geldof, since he makes it sound so damn simple).


----------



## Katherine (12/8/09)

Gryphon Brewing said:


> We already sponsor a little Vietnamese kid and have done for ages but I might start to put some money away every time I brew and sponsor another kid.Also I intend to take donations from you lot every time you come over for a quite drink :beer: , that way I can sponsor a whole country.  Got to go and find GB's booze bucket.
> GB



I have many times thought about sponser espeacially Cambodia and Vietnam, and not knocking anybody that does. I admire people like Caroline Cox who has spent most of life setting up ophanages in Cambodia and the Irish lady (forgotten her name) who has done the same in Vietnam its totally inspirational.


Dave just as you said in your last paragraph it is complicated... I hope we are all open to suggestions of the charities or charity chosen I would like it to go to one we do understand. 

Maybe the Big Issue?


----------



## brendo (12/8/09)

Well put P&C

I will add this - I personally know two girls who have worked on the ground across a number of community based aid programs - including time spent in africa. World Vision is the poster child for aid in Africa - but they are not the be all and end all. 

One of these girls has gone on to secure initial funding to set up a program in an African country that is focussed on enabling people with in the community who are HIV positive to educate their community on prevention and management of ongoing conditions. This is a massive undertaking - HIV is a taboo subject and incredibly misunderstood - so for these people to declare that they infected and live openly with the condition in the community is no small feat!!

She has successfuly set up this program to be run by the community getting support from the tribal leaders - it is not a program that is being run by a white person and simply handing out money. The workers are volunteers who are trying to make a difference and the money that she raises goes directly into drugs and basic equipment to improve these peoples lives. 

Don't take this wrong way Katie - it just annoys the hell out of me when people use a big sweeping brush to tar charity efforts in places like Africa and other impoverished places. It is a complex issue that has a lot of obsticles that get in the way. 

Cheers

brendo


----------



## brendo (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> Maybe the Big Issue?



big issue is a great example of a charity that enables people to help themselves out of their situation and feel like they van contribute - rather than simply accepting a hand out.


----------



## manticle (12/8/09)

Katie said:


> I really think it would be a great idea to choose the charities its easier to manage and to keep legitimate not say people are dishonest just so it can be monitored. Collecting money for organisations you need to be careful, if the media does get involved we need to be able to tell them how the money is dispersed.
> 
> I think it is important to keep the funds in Australia! I have major problems with raising money for charities outside due to: For example Africa: does not help their economy yes the money might school the child and a build a well but once the child has grown and educated and go out into the workforce to find there is no economy due to lazy/corrup govt who RELY ON AID. Not sure if you are aware since Bob Geldolf did Live Aid Africa economy has declined even more? Not blaming him he did a fantastic job making the WORLD aware of what was happening but has not helped the economy. So I say let the developed world stop sponsoring rebels and guerillas. I think the problems of Africa are cased by rich western elites - not African people themselves. They are simply trapped in the prison created for them.
> 
> Dont get me wrong I care very much for what goes on in other countries I just think it needs to be done on a different level then CHARITY work more like a development thing!



There's a few charities who focus on health issues like medecins sans frontieres - a favourite of mine. I'm not sure your assessment should be quite as general.

Nonetheless that's a discussion for another thread (and probably another forum). As long as the charity itself does work I admire I don't give a toss if it's Australian or not - I'll happily brew, drink and donate. A good effort by yourself and Chappo so here's to next year being a bigger brewday.


----------



## Sammus (12/8/09)

A friend of mine who just came over from south africa told me a lot of the countries in africa receiving aid arent making any use of it. In particular he told me there are warehouses full of rotting rice and grain that charities had bought them to help fight famine, but the people responsible for picking it up dont need it so don't bother getting it, while everyone else starves.

I'm not saying I do or do not believe what he said, and I don't know much about it beyond what I just wrote, but can one of you folk who seem more educated in these things enlighten me? Is that just a total crock or is that kind of thing really happening?


----------



## peas_and_corn (12/8/09)

Food aid is distributed by representatives of the bodies that supplied them, so that sort of thing happens normally because of political interference (ie the food aid that North Korea didn't let in due to political reasons)


----------



## PistolPatch (13/8/09)

Katie said:


> We can talk about it, see what others think. But I thinks its best to keep it in Australia I have my reasons. Im going home now! Katie storms out.



Oh no. More of your offering to compromise. Should I save time and just say now, "We should do it your way?"  

Would you agree to running a poll before final decisions are made or should I throw the towel in now?

There are 3 options I can see...

1. Nominate a charity.
2. Allow People to Choose Their Own.
3. Both of the Above.

Media is unimportant and auditing is not of huge importance. ABBD is not a registered charity. The way I see it, it is just a good excuse to brew beer and donate to something that you feel is important. I don't see much reason to restrict it.

The Australian thing is unimportant as well. Yes, I have seen the docos on overseas aid and the pitfalls. But, there are many great little operations operating overseas. If I have the choice between supporting a great Australian charity that provides a home to cats that have been thrown in fires or a great overseas one that provides a home for children as young as two being thrown in fires, then I'd like to be given this choice.

Why is all this such a big deal? As I said, I'm happy to keep track of it.

Spot!


----------



## bconnery (13/8/09)

A couple of ideas...
Why not up the number to three perhaps and have one overseas one and two Aussie ones? I like the idea of supporting Aussie ones myself but not averse to overseas things. 

Secondly, given the overwhelming majority here are males, and I don't mean any disrespect to the female brewers here, the more the better I say, and also that breast cancer gets massive support through various programs around the place, I'd like to suggest Prostate Cancer as a more relevant charity. I do admit to an affiliation here as my wife used to work in charity and ran a campaign for this and had trouble getting quite the same level of support...

In the end you could select from a huge list of worthwhile charities but I do kind of like the idea of having a focus of two or three...

On one more note I'd like to request a change of date, based purely on self interest. The last weekend in July is nearly always the time for our clubs annual comp and I'd really like to do both...Next year we'd like to make Chappo do all the carrying of bottles and things so we need him for that weekend 
So if you could change everything just for me Katie that would be great


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/8/09)

The answer is obvious, support the charity you like the rest of the year BUT on ABB Day , go with the flow. It works for me. The politics of this are starting to go lateral to the point.....
GB


----------



## Katherine (13/8/09)

Brendo I agree with you, and I agree with P & C its very complex. I probably should not have written it. And did not mean to offend anybody. There is more to it and I understand that and to much for me to put down on the board. 

Bconnery made some great points, and I like it. Breast Cancer Foundation was important for me this year but it doesn't have to be that every year. And yeah no problem with a change of date, it has not being decided yet. I hope we all can work together to make it even bigger next year.

Also it's not just about ME

Patch what are you trying to do? if it's not your way you won't contribute or participate in the event? Monitoring the funds is the biggest part of fundraising. There are legal issues. If BIG IF the media got there hands on a bunch of people raising money for a charity and the money was not dispersed correctly there's the damage. A internet or scanned receipt just doesn't cut it! Also I think I have done a great job keeping track of it.... And not really ready to hand over to you PP.

So it would be great if we can work together to organise a even bigger better event! 

Katie


----------



## therook (13/8/09)

What's that old saying

" Charity begins at home "

I don't want to offend anyone but I'm all for looking after us before them......might sound harsh but that's the way i feel.

Rook


----------



## ham2k (13/8/09)

I think it has to be a single, local cause to gain momentum and attention for what should be a growing event. This will allow it be focused, easily counted and also garner attention for its help to the local community.
(Personally, i don't think local is important in terms of charity generally - charity is giving, not expecting it to be spent in your backyard?)

I think Prostate Cancer is a great idea. This is predominantly a male pastime and also Prostate cancer could do with more publicity. Perhaps we could run a best Brown Ale competition in parallel next year h34r: 

also, read a great book about Africa the other week - 'The Shadow of the Sun' by Ryszard Kapuściński, only $10


----------



## brendo (13/8/09)

Katie said:


> Brendo I agree with you, and I agree with P & C its very complex. I probably should not have written it. And did not mean to offend anybody. There is more to it and I understand that and to much for me to put down on the board.
> 
> Bconnery made some great points, and I like it. Breast Cancer Foundation was important for me this year but it doesn't have to be that every year. And yeah no problem with a change of date, it has not being decided yet. I hope we all can work together to make it even bigger next year.
> 
> ...



No dramas at all Katie... I reckon you and your helpers did an awesome idea bringing this idea to fruition and you should be VERY proud of what your idea has achieved thus far. None of this recent discussion should take anything away from that.

I disagree with Patch about a scattergun approach to donations - I think this should very much be a targeted affair that can be publicised and gather momentum. Having a focus to the effort is a lot easier to get support for.

I had a lot of fun taking part in it this year and I am looking forward to future efforts. Happy to helpout where I can in getting things up and going for the next one.

Cheers,

Brendo


----------



## AndrewQLD (13/8/09)

Katie said:


> Brendo I agree with you, and I agree with P & C its very complex. I probably should not have written it. And did not mean to offend anybody. There is more to it and I understand that and to much for me to put down on the board.
> 
> Bconnery made some great points, and I like it. Breast Cancer Foundation was important for me this year but it doesn't have to be that every year. And yeah no problem with a change of date, it has not being decided yet. I hope we all can work together to make it even bigger next year.
> 
> ...



I don't feel I have the right to comment here as I didn't participate this year, however next year will be a different matter, so here goes.

1st off Katie and Chappo and all the others involved did a fantastic job, you especially Katie as this was your baby from the start.

Patch, seriously mate, and no offense intended, you have a habit of making things more complicated than they need to be.

Charities of choice - not a good idea, too hard to keep track of receipts, and difficult to keep track of totals. And lets face it, what's the point of dozens of little donations to dozens of charities, it's much better for one charity to receive one BIG donation, it's more helpful to them.

As it stands now by the look of things the donation side was fairly smooth thanks to Katie organizing a central donation site so that's cool.

I'd like to see the Charity remain within Australia, if it's for medical research of some description then the results of said research benefits the whole world anyway so I can't see the point of sending it overseas.

But having said all of that I would be willing to participate regardless of how it's organized or where the funds are sent, it is after all charity. 

And to be honest if I was katie or Chappo I'd be seriously starting to get fed up with the whole thing by now, let the organizers organize and the rest of us donate.
Good luck with this guys and I hope you don't get too frustrated.

Andrew


----------



## peas_and_corn (13/8/09)

Katie said:


> Brendo I agree with you, and I agree with P & C its very complex. I probably should not have written it. And did not mean to offend anybody. There is more to it and I understand that and to much for me to put down on the board.



It's all good, no harm done


----------



## Katherine (13/8/09)

Probably should start another thread..... but here are a few suggestions.

Please cut and past in put in next post:

The Big Issue
http://www.bigissue.org.au/

Prostate Cancer Foundation
http://www.prostate.org.au/september-awareness/

Australia Amnesty International 
http://www.amnesty.org.au/wiki/Category:About/

Canteen
www.canteen.org.au

Starlight Childrens Foundation
www.starlight.org.au


----------



## Sammus (13/8/09)

I think it should all go to the kitten wing of the RSPCA every year


----------



## LLoyd (13/8/09)

AUSTRALIA'S Biggest Brewday for CHARITY.. It would be shame to decide not to be involved in such a charity event that somebody organised (Katie, Chappo, CHEERS!), because you thought there was a 'better' charity you'd rather donate to. For a five dollar entry for the day and 364 other days in the year it's not really worth getting your undies in a twist over..


----------



## Online Brewing Supplies (13/8/09)

LloydieP said:


> AUSTRALIA'S Biggest Brewday for CHARITY.. It would be shame to decide not to be involved in such a charity event that somebody organised (Katie, Chappo, CHEERS!), because you thought there was a 'better' charity you'd rather donate to. For a five dollar entry for the day and 364 other days in the year it's not really worth getting your undies in a twist over..


You tell em Lloydie !  
GB


----------



## paulwolf350 (13/8/09)

LloydieP said:


> AUSTRALIA'S Biggest Brewday for CHARITY.. It would be shame to decide not to be involved in such a charity event that somebody organised (Katie, Chappo, CHEERS!), because you thought there was a 'better' charity you'd rather donate to. For a five dollar entry for the day and 364 other days in the year it's not really worth getting your undies in a twist over..




Exactly, this is about raising money to help someone (or some animals) there are plenty of good charities to support (i support some) the brewday idea is about raising money for a COMMON goal. We need to pick one and supprt Australias biggest brew day, if people choose not to become part of ABBD and want top support there own charity, then I think thats cool too.

People went out of there way, set up a great event, which was supported fantastically. I for one think it should continue in the same vane.

the charities mentioned above are all good candidates, lets let the organisers get on with the hard work

Paul


----------



## bradsbrew (13/8/09)

Hows about a charity that supports people and/or thier families affected by alchohol abuse in Australia! For the people that say these types of charities will not accept a donation, it could be made as an anonamous donation...if we want recognition for donating its not really charity is it!!
Just a thought.

Brad


----------



## LLoyd (13/8/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Hows about a charity that supports people and/or thier families affected by alchohol abuse in Australia! For the people that say these types of charities will not accept a donation, it could be made as an anonamous donation...if we want recognition for donating its not really charity is it!!
> Just a thought.
> 
> Brad



Thanks Brad.

It would be quite fitting, after all we're not nesssarily a bunch of piss heads cos we BREW. Problem is we couldn't really keep the charity secret and expect people to get involved. Even if we did up til the end and they found out, it would put them in the rather awkward position of either returning the donation or keeping it knowing it was against their charter.
Everyday Hero is so far the only practical way to process and monitor the donations, which needs the beneficiary's name (and hence permission) to set up.

Cheers,
Lloydie


----------



## manticle (13/8/09)

I place myself in the 'let the organisers organise it' camp. I'm all for having input if it's simple but one hundred conflicting opinions will make life difficult for some.

I will voice my support for animal charities though - if you are going two then one animal and one human puts a smile on my face.

Unless it's the 'let's raise money for John Howard's 70th birthday bash in the bahamas' charity though I'll probably be in regardless.


----------



## Katherine (13/8/09)

bradsbrew said:


> Hows about a charity that supports people and/or thier families affected by alchohol abuse in Australia! For the people that say these types of charities will not accept a donation, it could be made as an anonamous donation...if we want recognition for donating its not really charity is it!!
> Just a thought.
> 
> Brad



Most charities will except a blind donation, but in our case I want it to be monitored, Every Day Hero (who Pistol Patch pointed me towards) is the best way of doing things, they have a list of charities if there not on the board I can approach the Foundation and then they can register. I like your idea Brad but really it sounds like something the Chasers would do lets brew as much beer as we can and donate to people affected by alchohol! Im not saying the media will get involved but if it did we have our community to protect, etc Dane and everybody that looks after the forum so we need to make it as safe as we can.

Manticle if you have a animal foundation in mind put it on that list I put up.


----------



## manticle (13/8/09)

I was happy with the RSPCA (national branch). I'll have a look at some others too though.


----------



## PistolPatch (13/8/09)

Well agreeing to a poll would have been nice to see but it looks as though that is not to be.

Katie, I finally brought my credit card inside tonight and have thrown in a donation. Haven't had time to work out the grain etc so just throw in whatever else you reckon under your name.

Andrew, I am very cross with you . You say I over-complicate matters but I spent a fair bit of concentrated time helping to get this thing into one thread, one article and one easy to follow format. The end result might look simple but the time it took me and the communications involved were of some substance.

But, I know where you are coming from. Sometimes I will question laboriously a hundred things and the end result often turns out futile or obvious. And sometimes it turns into something great that is very simple in hindsight but this is purely the end result of the former. So a bit of an unfair comment especially in the context of this thread and I am going to get InCider to spank you hard at the QLD Swap!

I'm happy to do the ABBD thing again next year but I hope I don't get ostracised if I choose to just donate the entry fee and choose to donate anything above this to something I am passionate about. If every AHBer just donated say a $10 entry fee then that would be great.

So, stop picking on people that suggest alternatives  . We do have our place and we do so with good heart.

Spot,
Patch

P.S. Where is my award for the longest, most expensive and complicated brew day???? And, am I meant to put my figures in the spreadsheet or can you do that for me Katie?


----------



## Sammus (13/8/09)

just so you know im all for whatever charity. Although I do like kittens, by last comment was tongue in cheek. I wasn't bashing the organizers, though it seems like some took it that way.


----------



## Katherine (14/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Well agreeing to a poll would have been nice to see but it looks as though that is not to be.
> 
> Katie, I finally brought my credit card inside tonight and have thrown in a donation. Haven't had time to work out the grain etc so just throw in whatever else you reckon under your name.
> 
> ...




If you can email me your bank account I will direct the money in there, as I told you last week when we were having a friendly drink Ive cut mine up.

If you look we are having a poll WE have not chosen a charity as yet. We are just not doing it the way YOU want it. I have not picked on anybody that has made suggestions Patch. You are picking on me. You have given me nothing but critisism on this thread.


----------



## paulwolf350 (14/8/09)

PistolPatch said:


> Well agreeing to a poll would have been nice to see but it looks as though that is not to be.
> 
> 
> I'm happy to do the ABBD thing again next year but I hope I don't get ostracised if I choose to just donate the entry fee and choose to donate anything above this to something I am passionate about. If every AHBer just donated say a $10 entry fee then that would be great.
> ...



I think that is a great idea, if you have a charity in mind maybe you could forward to the organisers for consideration, you never know they might think your charity is great. Or it might not depending on what is trying to be achieved

I think we need to look at the alternatives, rule out the ones not suited to our cause, the decide which we are going to donate to and do it

Katie, if you need any more bodies to help organise the event, pleas let me know 


Paul


----------



## Katherine (15/8/09)

paulwolf350 said:


> I think that is a great idea, if you have a charity in mind maybe you could forward to the organisers for consideration, you never know they might think your charity is great. Or it might not depending on what is trying to be achieved
> 
> I think we need to look at the alternatives, rule out the ones not suited to our cause, the decide which we are going to donate to and do it
> 
> ...



That would be great thanks Paul, I need to close this years off first just waiting on some final donations. Eric is going to help also! I have a friend who will hopefully be able to make a Australia Biggest Brew Day web page and hopefully we can put a banner across the top. Great suggestion Eric. I will simplify the brew day and not worry about the amount of hops and grain and just worry about the litres brewed and how much people collected on the day and leading up to it.

It would be great if people could let me know what Charities they prefer, Bconnery and Manticle are the only ones that have done so far. Manticle I will put that on the list now...


----------



## Katherine (15/8/09)

Please cut and past in put in next post:

The Big Issue
http://www.bigissue.org.au/

Prostate Cancer Foundation
http://www.prostate.org.au/september-awareness/

Australia Amnesty International
http://www.amnesty.org.au/wiki/Category:About/

Canteen
www.canteen.org.au

Starlight Childrens Foundation
www.starlight.org.au

Rspca
National

Australian Red Cross
http://www.redcross.org.au/ourservices_default.htm


----------



## manticle (15/8/09)

Other animal based group would be a wildlife protection society like this one: http://www.wpsa.org.au/


----------



## PistolPatch (15/8/09)

Katie said:


> Please cut and past in put in next post:
> 
> The Big Issue
> http://www.bigissue.org.au/
> ...


----------



## manticle (15/8/09)

The Big Issue
http://www.bigissue.org.au/

Prostate Cancer Foundation
http://www.prostate.org.au/september-awareness/

Australia Amnesty International
http://www.amnesty.org.au/wiki/Category:About/

Canteen
www.canteen.org.au

Starlight Childrens Foundation
www.starlight.org.au

Rspca
National

Australian Red Cross
http://www.redcross.org.au/ourservices_default.htm

Stepping Stones as Featured on Four Corners, "Saving the Witch Children" 22/06/09. Child trafficking and eductaion as well.

Foodwatershelter as featured on Australian Story, "The Still of the Night," 29/09/08. Setting up of eco-friendly sustainable children's villages.

Wildlife Protection Society of Australia http://www.wpsa.org.au/


----------



## Katherine (16/8/09)

Thank you for the suggestions guys....

There a few people that need to still finalize there donations. Then we can close of this site and start another one for next year. I will start another discussion topic before deciding if I make a indvidual web page etc...

I think next year will just go with the amount brewed, what you brewed and donations. Any other suggestions and comments welcome to make next year smoother. Though i am still overwhelmed with the effort and donations of everybody that contributed. Also there were 2 brewers that did not brew but still contributed to the charities. thank you again.


----------



## Katherine (17/8/09)

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


The lastest stats....

Thank you PP for your donation...

There is only a few people left to donate. Can you please pm me if you are or not... im hoping to close of this thread by the end of August.

Thank you


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

I just want to let everybody know that RSPCA just called me, and the donations are now going NATIONALLY....


----------



## brendo (18/8/09)

Katie said:


> I just want to let everybody know that RSPCA just called me, and the donations are now going NATIONALLY....




Brilliant!!! Kittens can now be saved from airlock abuse in all states h34r:


----------



## Leigh (18/8/09)

Good work Katie!


----------



## Katherine (18/8/09)

Just to let everybody know that the web pages for the donations expire on the 30th September 2009....

thank you again to everybody that contributed. :icon_chickcheers:


----------



## raven19 (18/8/09)

brendo said:


> Brilliant!!! Kittens can now be saved from airlock abuse in all states h34r:



+1 Thanks for that update. SWMBO will be happy its national... not that we were unhappy about it before! :icon_cheers:


----------



## eric8 (19/8/09)

Yeah c'mon guys, if you want to or not at least let Katie know. No one is going to scald you for not donating...... yet.


----------



## Katherine (19/8/09)

Not to make eric look like a fool, I had posted a post asking for everybody to let me know what was going on. i then deleted it and decided to pm everyone. so sorry Eric.

he Big Issue
http://www.bigissue.org.au/

Prostate Cancer Foundation
http://www.prostate.org.au/september-awareness/

Australia Amnesty International
http://www.amnesty.org.au/wiki/Category:About/

Canteen
www.canteen.org.au

Starlight Childrens Foundation
www.starlight.org.au

Rspca
National

Australian Red Cross
http://www.redcross.org.au/ourservices_default.htm

Stepping Stones as Featured on Four Corners, "Saving the Witch Children" 22/06/09. Child trafficking and eductaion as well.
http://www.steppingstonesnigeria.org/


Foodwatershelter as featured on Australian Story, "The Still of the Night," 29/09/08. Setting up of eco-friendly sustainable children's villages.
http://www.foodwatershelter.org.au/


Wildlife Protection Society of Australia http://www.wpsa.org.au/

MS
http://www.msaustralia.org.au/


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Thank you NigeP62 your a JET!

Just a few more people to let finish up.

so far the total is $2578.00


----------



## chappo1970 (21/8/09)

Sorry KT I had forgotten to complete the donation stuff but all fixed now! Donation is done!

I reckon we should start another thread to get organised for next year? Maybe in the Off Topic so it doesn't keep bouncing into the lastest threads and annoy everyone?

Cheers

Chap Chap


----------



## T.D. (21/8/09)

Chappo said:


> I reckon we should start another thread to get organised for next year? Maybe in the Off Topic so it doesn't keep bouncing into the lastest threads and annoy everyone?



:lol: At least this is vaguely beer related, unlike many of the threads that occupy the top list at times...


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Chappo said:


> Sorry KT I had forgotten to complete the donation stuff but all fixed now! Donation is done!
> 
> I reckon we should start another thread to get organised for next year? Maybe in the Off Topic so it doesn't keep bouncing into the lastest threads and annoy everyone?
> 
> ...



Im having a break for awhile. But I will get it going in a couple of months!


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Cheers Chappo

$2678.00


----------



## chappo1970 (21/8/09)

Katie said:


> Im having a break for awhile. But I will get it going in a couple of months!




Sorry wasn't meaning straight away. Enjoy a well deserved break KT. Thanks for doing a very awesome job!

Cheers

Chappo


----------



## eric8 (21/8/09)

Katie said:


> Not to make eric look like a fool


 :lol: , don't worry I am very capable of doing that myself. I am certainly looking forward to next year as well.


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


nearly complete.


----------



## Fents (21/8/09)

Biggups Pants for the $452....mate you pants must have deep pockets...









i'll get my coat on the way out...


----------



## Katherine (21/8/09)

Fents said:


> Biggups Pants for the $452....mate you pants must have deep pockets...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Unbeleivable hey!


----------



## Katherine (26/8/09)

Dear Participants of Australia's Biggest Brew Day 2009.

What a successful event, with only 30 participants at total of $ 2753.00 going to charity is a fine effort. 

It is now closed of for this year. 

Next year will be smoother and even bigger. Look out for the new thread in a couple of months. 

Originally the price money was $300.00... I wish I could grant that amount to the person that has collected the most donations.

There is a smaller prize of 500grams of the persons favourite hop! 

Pants from South Australia collected $452.00 which is an outstanding amount! Eric8 was next, then Paulwolf350, Cubbie, cdbrown.

I will pm pants to let him know.

Thank you once again for a fine effort... BREWERS UNITE! lol! 

Warm Regards

Katie 

View attachment FINAL_COPY_ABBD_2009.xls


----------



## chappo1970 (26/8/09)

What the HELL we got PANTSed by PANTS????

Bloody great effort Pants enjoy those hops mate!



Wow awesome effort by all really!

Thanks again to Katie

Cheers


Chappo


----------



## muckey (26/8/09)

it's an awesome effort by PANTS and will be hard to top next year

but lets face it chap chap, he just brews more than you do so get brewing h34r:


----------



## eric8 (26/8/09)

Top work Pants you certainly did blitz the rest of us. well done and enjoy your hops!
:icon_cheers:


----------



## pants (26/8/09)

Thanks to my friends and family who have deep pockets in their pants! I'm very proud that we topped the donations, it certainly was more than I was expecting. Hats off to all who participated, and in particular Katie for putting it all together - over two and a half grand is an truly successful result, and now that we've got the ball rolling, next year should be even bigger. I'm looking forward to doing it all again next year, for sure. 

I'm pretty chuffed to be taking away a prize, even though I maintain that it isn't necessary... Every time I open a bottle of my Robust Porter brewed on the day, it's cause for celebration!

Cheers, Steve.


----------

